# Lister Clinic London....PART 2



## Bubbles12

New home for all you Lister Egg Sharers...

Happy Chatting

xxxx


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this site, actually had my first apt at the Lister today AMH and scan. Have follow up consultation apt on 14th July.

Have read through a few posts so its nice to hear everyone has good things to say about.

I was wondering if anyone could tell me roughly how many times did you have to attend the lister? I like many don't want my work to find out about the IVF but equally don't get much holiday so am going to need to think of a way around it!!!

Olivepuppy how are things going for you? xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Hello IzzyRuby12 
I started the pill on the 21st June and I have a 'pill scan' on the 17th of July before I start DR. So far I have visited The Lister 3 times, one for AMH and scan, one for our consultation and one for repeat bloods they lost! I am also hoping to not have to tell work, I work shifts and have tried to make sure I am on nights when I am likely to need to go in for scans etc so I can either go before or after work. I will be shattered but my the nature of my job means I cannot just pop out for an hour to go for scans etc. I will let you know how often I am going in as I go along.
Good luck with it all


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Olivepuppy, what is the idea of a pill scan?

It seems it's going to be very hard to juggle work and apts but when there's a will there's a way haha! 

I can't remember if I read or not have u got a match now? X


----------



## Bubbles12

Izzy,

A pill scan is just to check that your body has responded to the pill and that your lining is nice and thin.

I have egg shared at the Lister and CRM London. I live 80 odd miles away. I work 12 hours shift (4 on 4 off) so getting to the scan meetings were hard and to be honest, was the most challenging part of the cycle, for me and OH...

How far do you live from the Clinic?

xxx


----------



## k161

Hi Izzy
I have had the initial consultation, then back to put some of DH's semen on ice (think I can more blood tests at the same time), third trip for the pill scan and collecting meds, now I'm on the stimms and they've had me in every other day this week to check my follicles (so it will be three trips this week). I've responded quickly to the stimms so I'm pencilled in for egg collection on Monday and hopefully egg transfer 3 or 5 days later.
So it's looking to be 7 trips there at the moment. If you don't want to tell your works you might want to book the scanning week off as leave. The scans don't take long though.


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Hope,

Wow 80 miles that is pretty far. I live 40 miles away but it takes me 1.5 hours to get there and getting a train would cost me £26 each time and would take same amount of time! Why did u choose Lister if it was so far away? X

K161, the trips at the start seen to be spread far apart enough to say its a doc apt but the stimms part wow that is a lot of trips I might have to book the time off yes as it's a 3 hour round trip each time plus say an hour in there, don't think the boss will allow 4 hours off every other day haha!! So your process has taken about 6 months. I'm hoping it won't take that long for me but I suppose what will be will be. 

How exciting egg collection Monday. Are you going normal ivf or are you doing ICSI/IMSI? X


----------



## Bubbles12

Izzy,

It would normally take us between 2-2.5 hours to get to London (im from the midlands). Both of my clinics were London. The reason why I chose these was because they are fantastic clinics. Unfortunately, as you can see from my signature, I did have a bit of success twice with CRM London, but got my 1st BFN with the Lister..
That is no reflection on the clinic mind. There people skills are amazing as is their success rates, but as I have a high AMH level and I have suffered his OHSS in the past, I think they were a little over cautious with me and stuck me on long protocol when really, I should have been on short... However, I learnt a lot from that cycle and would have defiantly gone back there again for another cycle had the accepted me.

My new clinic is only 10 miles away and the travel pressure is totally off. Which means that pressure of work is completely off too    

xxx


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Hope, yes I did see that sorry you haven't had much success yet. hopefully your next cycle will be a successful one. 

That is one thing I don't understand yet, long and short protocols. I assume then it is best to be on a short one as things go quicker but why would you need to go on a long one. This is obviously something I will hopefully find out at my consultant apt.  I thought it was good to have high AMH levels, am I wrong?

Why would Lister not accept you because you'd got BFN with them previously?

Thats good that their is less pressure. Maybe that is what you need as stress is such a big factor I personally think. xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Long or short protocols depend on hormone levels. I have always been under the assumption (and my new clinic confirmed this) that generally you should be on short protocol if you have a high AMH level. But then I know clinics that only do long protocol so I think it just depends on the clinic and what they think is best.

My new clinic did state that under no circumstances do I go on long protocol.

The lister told me from my 1st consultation that they would not offer me another cycle of egg share unless me or my recipe got a BFP. Kinda put the pressure up a notch.. lol xx


----------



## k161

Hey Izzy,
I was surprised it took so long in the end but things have really sped up now, no idea where the time has gone.

We're doing ICSI due to hubby's low sperm count. I enquirer about IMSI but they said his count was so low there was little point but if they struggled they'd end up using the IMSI microscope anyway at no charge to us. They put me so much at ease that I travel about 3.5 hours each way for the treatment there. Just keeping everything crossed.


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Oh I see. So if I have a normal AMH (I have no idea what normal is though haha) or high I should be on a short protocol is that correct (sorry for all the questions)?

Well at least you will be on a short protocol now then! Fingers crossed for you!!

So Hope does that mean you and your recipient got a BFN? xx

K161, I bet it has flown by. Time does seem to fly even for my 1st apt it flew by.

Well thats really good that they didn't just take your money then they actually had your best interest at heart. Oh my goodness 3.5 hours now that is dedication. Must be so tiring. But you obviously think it is worth it and I am sure I will see why soon! Everyone does seem to rave about them.  We were hoping to do IMSI but I am now thinking because this is my first cycle they might just say to do the ICSI. We shall see  

xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Izzy,

You could be on either/or to be fair if you have a normal AMH. Im not 100% of the other factors to contribute to their decision if im honest. I prefer short protocol. I respond better.. My 1st and 2nd cycle were short and I got 16 eggs (on 1st) and 27 eggs (on the 2nd) but for my long protocol I only got 12 eggs and it took longer to get them!

No, None of my recipients have had a sniff of a BFP..  

No problems with all the questions, that is what I am here for  



xxx


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Will they be able to tell me anything when I have my consultant apt or will they have to wait for my main blood results to come back? I'm so impatient I just want to know everything now. The only thing keeping me going is I already have a daughter and she keeps me very occupied. 

Well let's be positive u will get your BFP next time round. Good things come to those who wait and it seems you've def waited long enough. Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

They should (in theory) be able to tell you at your 1st consultation.  I can't remember if they told me or not but you can always ask.

Thank you.... feels like forever!!! Lol

Xx


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Thanks Hope really appreciate all the info. Only 6 days until my 1st consultation...... eek exciting times! 

How is everyone else going? xx


----------



## k161

Just got home from my EC. 12 eggs collected, so happy.
So excited for you getting started Izzy x


----------



## IzzyRuby12

That's brilliant k161  how exciting. So when is your transfer today?

I know I'm excited to get started for real now. But don't want to wish away the time x


----------



## k161

They'll call today to let me know how they fertilised overnight.
Then all being well they arrange transfer between 2 and 6 days later, depending on how strong they are and how many are making it. So hoping the for good news today. Nervous!


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Oooo K161 this is so exciting   

Have you heard anything yet? I have my fingers crossed for you that they have done really well!!    

Also K161 I was just wondering if you could answer some questions for me. At the lister do they require 2 HIV tests to be done 3 months apart? Also were you put on the contraceptive pill? xx


----------



## k161

They called this morning and 5 of the 6 have fertilised over night which is a great rate apparently. So happy!

They do the transfers at three or five days after normally. So they've made an appointment for Friday morning, but if they look at them on Friday morning and 3 or more are growing strongly still, they'll wait until Sunday and then put them back in at what is known as 'blast' stage. The stronger they are the more chance they have of hanging on in there.

They did the first HIV test when I had my first consultation and they did the final one when I went in for my pill scan. I think that gives them enough time to cover their bases.

I was put on the pill, they needed to get mine and the receipient's cycles in sync so I started on day 2 of my period once they wanted to get me rolling. xx


----------



## IzzyRuby12

That is really good news. So roll on Friday/Sunday which ever day they decide to transfer, then the dreaded TWW!! You must be so excited! I so wouldn't be struggling to concentrate or sleep with excitement haha!

I am trying to figure out time frames etc (impatient person here lol). So you had your first consultation in February (was this the start of end of Feb? (I assume this was the 3 hour apt with counsellor etc)). Then you were Matched in May (again start of end of May?). 

The final HIV test with the pill scan was this after being matched?

Also how long did it take them to send you the pill?

Really want to do a ET in October but looking at dates etc if it takes 6 months from Consultation  it'll be January before they can transfer.  

xx


----------



## k161

Yep 3 hour consult was 26th Feb.
We were matched at the start of May (7th or 8th I think) and then I started the pill on the 26th May when my cycle started.

The chromosome tests took the longest amount of time, up to 6 weeks, then the matching took longer for me than I expected, but know people at the Lister who were matched within 24hours, so I guess it depends. I'd email the OD nurses about the times you have in mind and see if they think it's possible. They are really lovely and try to help wherever they can, so it's worth asking for some peace of mind xx


----------



## IzzyRuby12

yes I have read through the previous threads and it seems to vary a lot. Some it has taken 3 months, some 5 and some 6. So I suppose it depends on getting bloods back etc. 

I will wait for my apt on Monday and ask the nurse who I see about timescales. I am hoping because we are using frozen sperm my partner won't need to have his bloods done. xx


----------



## k161

We were cheeky and got our GP to do my husband's bloods. Saved us a trip to the Lister plus saved on the cost. I think you're right though, they would have needed to check the bloods before freezing the sperm so that will be one less thing that needs ticking off.


----------



## IzzyRuby12

It is all very exciting for us at the moment  

Good luck for Friday or Sunday do let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## olivepuppy

That's fab news k161, hope all goes well from now on 
We had our consultation on the 6th march and I started the pill 21st June and start down regs on the 21st ish July so 4/5 months for us  
I have 1 more week before my pill scan, I'm anxious but excited too


----------



## k161

Ooh Olive that's so exciting. It feels like we've waited for ages and now it's flying by. I hope you get on well with your scans and the meds.


----------



## Bubbles12

K161 - That's a really goof fertilisation rate... Well done!! 

Izzy I have a little timeline for you of my egg share at the lister to help you

1st Consultation - 14/4/13
Matched 21/6/12 (I had a holiday to mexico and had to have a T Cruzi blood test and have all clear before they matched me hence the wait)
Started the Pill - 3/7/13
EC - 7/8/13

So all in all, mine took 4 months. Bearing in mind, I already had all my chromosome results from my old clinic but then my holiday put a halt on treatment until I came back or it would have been sooner.


xxx


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Thanks Olive I appreciate it. 4/5 months is pretty good. So exciting for you now not long left!! X

Thank you Hope it seems 4/5 months is the typical time frame so ill go with that. What is a T cruzi blood test? How long did it take for those to come back?
Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey,

T Cruzi is something you can pick up whilst in south America. Its a parasite. Its something that can be cleared up with antibiotics, or so the lister told me. I didn't have it anyway and got the results back 10 days later.


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Right I see. Lucky you didn't have it. 

I am really hoping that if accepted as a sharer I will be able to do the ET in October but this is looking unlikely since it is only 3 months away  

xx


----------



## Bubbles12

One thing I have learnt izzy through my cycles is not to rush things... To go with the flow. To be fair, I had my 1st initial consultation with my new clinic in November... And today I have been matched and looking to start in September! So I think I have been tested on my 'go with the flow' motto. Lol 

xx


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Well it looks like I won't be egg sharing  

I had consultation today and because my daughter who is 2 had clicky hips they said I might not be able to egg share. They need a letter from her consultant to find out chances of it being hereiditary and go from there but it doesn't look good. 

Very disheartened to be honest and just don't know what to do!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Izzy,

So sorry to hear that but it isnt over yet. Do you know if this is hereiditary?

xxx


----------



## k161

So sorry you've had this set back. Hopefully your GP will be able to sort things out quickly and positively. Not quite the same I know but Lister questioned me being an egg sharer initially as I have hypothyroidism and high prolactin but I worked with my GP to ensure they were controlled and was accepted. Hopefully it will be the same for you x


----------



## IzzyRuby12

Unfortunately it is hereditary. I have no one in my family that had it but obviously it has to start somewhere. There is no guarantee that the child will get it but there is a possibility. It is more common in girls than boys. 

I have pretty much ruled out the option to egg share as even if they do accept me, reality of it is, the person choosing won't want my eggs as there is a chance of getting clicky hips and when you are paying the amount they are lets face it your going to want perfection and have no risks at all. And there is that risk with my eggs. 

We are now looking at doing ivf ourselves and getting a loan to have 1 try but with the lister we are looking at about 7-8k with egg freezing, icsi and blastocyst. But I do want to stay at the lister as I have heard such good things. 

Just gutted I won't get to give a woman an amazing gift of life! But that is life funnily enough xx


----------



## jane29

Hey ladies just to update you i am now 20 weeks pregnant and have found out im having a boy! Ive also found out my recipient is pregnant too! Im so happy! Wishing everyone else on here best of luck with your journeys and hope those who are having disappointment will find answers and a way forward soon xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Lovely to hear your update Jane  fingers crossed some of us will be joining you soon!
I had my pill scan today, all was fine and if my recipient's scan is also ok then I star the nasal spray on Monday. I collected all my drugs today and it is now starting to feel quite real and scary! I am next back at the Lister on the 4th of August for another scan and bloods.


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone. I did egg sharing last year and have birth to a baby girl called Chloe. We plan to go again this year but wanted to ask what blood tests do you need doing? We won't need the comatose tests done that take 6 weeks but all the other tests we will need to repeat. We want to start when Chloe is 9 months which is next month as we know it can take a few months to get going. 

Hope how are you ? How is the treatment going?

Olive good luck for your treatment. And hopefully you can start the nasal spray Monday. 

Jane congrats on being pregnant. I miss my big tummy feeling Chloe kick. 

Anyone else starting treatment good luck and anyone pregnant hope it's going ok in this heat. I was pregnant last summer and I found it hard.

X


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey char..

Wow, 8 months already.. its gone so quick. Are you enjoying motherhood?

I would imagine all you need doing would be your standard HIV/HEP B tests (all sexually transmitted diseases) they will probably want to do a repeat of your AMH/FSH tests and a CNV test. But all we come back in a week or 2.

Still waiting for treatment. Got my initially baseline scan date which is september 1st.... its been a long time coming!!!

Xx


----------



## Char111

Hi hope 
That's  great your starting treatment again September. 
Not to long now to go. I will hopefully also be starting around September. But u can never tell with egg sharing. 

Yes mother hood is good just very tired as Chloe doesn't sleep but never complain as she is a little darling. 

Lovely to hear from you again and I wish you all the luck in the world of your Cycle. 

X


----------



## olivepuppy

I had my pill scan on Thursday and started my nasal spray today  I have a question, did you all take the spray 12 hrs apart and at the same time? I need to work out the best times as working shifts doesn't make it straight forward!
I have a week of 4 sprays a day then drop to 2 next week and add in the menopur injections then before going for a scan and bloods on the 4th August. 
Good luck to everyone else


----------



## k161

Good luck Olive. Yep make sure the nasals stay 12 hours apart and at the same time. They're suppressing your natural cycle so you don't want anything weird sneaking in. I had to suck a boiled sweet after mine because of the taste. Hope you're finding them ok.


----------



## Jenbal

Hi everyone!

So tomorrow I have my first appointment!! Only scan and blood tests but I feel like I have waited forever for this!!

Can anyone tell me what to expect? Will I have to wait until my consultation a week later to find out if I can egg share?

Gosh I'm excited but for some reason also very nervous!!

Ha, I've even picked out what to wear!!


----------



## olivepuppy

They will take bloods for amh level and do a scan, you get the results of the bloods a few days later (4 rings a bell but could be wrong). You then have your consultation when they look at your history ans if they are happy they take more bloods which take upto 6 weeks to come back (genetics stuff) then they give you a yes or no. This is how it works at the lister anyway and I assume it's similar elsewhere.
Good luck!!


----------



## olivepuppy

And thanks k161, I will keep them 12 hours apart, the taste was not pleasent!


----------



## matronicon

Hi ladies! Thought I'd post a quick message on this thread for the first time!

I'll give you a little background to start with- in June 2011 I fell pregnant for the first time, but about 8 weeks later, discovered it was ectopic and ended up requiring a right salpingectomy (right fallopian tube removal). About six months later I fell pregnant a seconfd time, but 3 days after my positive test, I began bleeding and soon afterwards miscarried.

Since then, my fiancé and I have been trying everything we could to get pregnant, but nothing seemed to work!
We finally took the decision to see a specialist, who carried out a lot of tests and finally decided that my "miscarriage" had also been ectopic, and had scarred my remaining tube beyond repair, and the proceeded to tell us that our only option would be IVF. We were then warned that we would have to wait 3 years until the NHS would see us, because I'm only 20. 

After much soul searching, and research, I came across Egg Sharing at the Lister. We booked our initial consultation, which we had last week. I was absolutely gobsmacked at how lovely everyone was, and even though I didn't have my AMH results (because my GP's nurse did the test incorrectly), they didn't want to put my appointment off and make me wait, so saw me and did all the tests themselves. We have been given Dr Nicopoullos for our treatment, who is absolutely delightful, and made us both feel extremely comfortable and relaxed. 

The results of our tests so far are that my AMH is at 61.8pmol/uL, and I have 27 visible eggs in my ovary walls. My fiancé's SA results were perfectly normal, so we are simply waiting on the Cystic Fibrosis culture to come back before we can start treatment. Dr Nicopoullos said that IVF success rates were normally between 40-50%, but that he thought ours were significantly higher than that due to our ages, so that put my mind at rest quite a lot! I know it's no guarantee, but it was still nice to hear that he thought we have a pretty good chance! We were told we would be matched with a recipient within that time, so we are also waiting to hear back on that score too.

I'm so anxious waiting to hear everything is 100% going ahead, it's like the TWW but longer and more agonising! 

At the moment I'm just dreading the FSH injections.. I don't mind needles, but I'm seriously not looking forward to any of the side effects! 

What stage is everyone else at in their journeys? Tell me something about yourselves 

With love, Sophie xxx


----------



## jane29

Hey Sophie,
I did egg share with Lister as i had a combination of PCOS and also tubal problems, one tube possibly blocked and the other possibly damaged (impossible to know for sure unless I have a laparoscopy but the Hycosy showed these possible problems with dye not going through one tube and dye only going through other very slowly). I have nothing but great things to say about Lister, they were so positive and supportive all the way through my treatment compared to the attitudes of the people at my previous clinic in Manchester who were both negligent and unsupportive in my opinion! Lister took their time to do all the right tests and diagnosed me with having under active thyroid, which took a few weeks to correct with medication but totally worth it as i wanted everything to be right! I travelled long distance to do this and the nurses were really supportive with my meds and mixed them all up for me to be able to travel with without refrigeration. Egg collection was really comfortable done under GA and I had a lovely private room and top class treatment and food. The doctor who did my Egg Transfer was also so lovely and reassuring. I got pregnant first time and am now 21 weeks pregnant with a boy! You are in safe and professional hands with Lister! Good luck xx


----------



## matronicon

Aw Jane, I'm so happy for you!! I can't wait to begin my treatment, I just want to get on with it now. I know it's worth the wait, but it's so hard being patient! 
I really hope that my Cystic Fibrosis and whatever the other test was far (it slips my mind) come back clear. I have a persistent cough, but I'm an ex smoker so that could be the cause. When I saw my GP about it, he didn't seem concerned, but everything runs through your mind when you're about to go through IVF! xx


----------



## jane29

If you have a persistant cough it could be a mild asthma, this doesnt affect egg share and if it gets on your nerves a preventer and inhaler might help i have this xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

I had my first consultation today!! I feel so much more positive.

We arrived at 9:45 and didn't leave until around 1:45 so it was a long day..and expensive, parking at battersea park = £23!!

Oh well, it's all worth it  

After giving 9 vials of blood and my DH being very hot and sweaty in the waiting room  and me feeling very self conscious around everyone there   all seems to have gone well and nothing negative was raised.

I'm off to complete the whole heap of paperwork they have given me


----------



## olivepuppy

Good luck jenbal, fingers crossed all your results come back fine you can get started 
I started stims today, stings abit!, back at the lister on Monday then every 2-3 days aiming for EC around the 11th/12th give or take a day or so (hoping for the 12th as i finish nights morning of the 11th! How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## olivepuppy

When do the lister get you to do a test after your 2ww? I'm just looking at my shifts around that time and wondering what I will be doing when I have has to test!?


----------



## jane29

I think its about 9 days after transfer although i can't be sure, they will give you a piece of paper telling you when to test etc. Good luck xx


----------



## dingle123

Hello - hoping I can join?

We have a 9 month old after a second successful round of egg sharing/IVF at the lister last year. We went back today to see whether we would be eligible for another cycle. Had all my bloods done so awaiting my AMH results - if all ok I'll go on the list to be matched. Excited!


----------



## k161

Olive - Lister say 2 weeks after egg collection for the test. Wishing you luck x


----------



## olivepuppy

Hello dingle123, congrats on your little boy and good luck with it this time round, let us know how you get on!
I had my last scan this morning and I am down for EC on Thursday provided blood are ok otherwise Weds but they are hoping to stretch me another day to get the stragglers a little bigger, currently have 7 big enough and 8 on the brink of being big enough so fingers crossed!


----------



## olivepuppy

For those who had a BFP at the Lister, when did you have a scan and was it was the Lister or somewhere else?

Thanks


----------



## Char111

Hi olivepuppy when I got my BfP I had a scan done at Lister at 6 weeks 3 days and they were able to see the flicker of the heartbeat at that stage. 
Then I got one more private scan done at my ultra baby at 8-9 weeks before my 12 week scan as I was quite worried during my pregnancy something would go wrong. 

I wish you all the best for your pregnancy.


----------



## Bubbles12

Ooooo i see you will be starting another cycle soon char...??

Xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Thanks Char, I'm undecided whether to go
Back to lister (which would take half a day and oh would have to take time off work again) or go to a local clinic, will have a scan around 7 weeks, 12 weeks is too far away!


----------



## olivepuppy

Just found out that recipient wasn't successful and has nothing frozen, feeling really bad for her :-(


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone. I'm looking at lister to egg share as the clinic closer to us will not except my amh result. My level is 8.73. Does anyone know if lister will except this? Also what the waiting times r like for first consultation etc? Thank u x


----------



## olivepuppy

I don't think there was a wait for an appointment when we went (back in March), I think we could have got an appointment within a week or two but it was a while ago so I'm not entirely sure. For some reason an AMH of above 7ish rings a bell but there are other factors they consider as well.

Good luck!!


----------



## willow07_123

Olive puppy. Thank u. Is it best to ring them or email them? Do they do fsh blood test too or just take your amh result? We will be coming from Norwich so it is a long way. Would it be best to get a train or drive do u think? Sorry for all questions. Just want to try make as stress free as poss as our first cycle which resulted in our twins was so stressful! Xx


----------



## olivepuppy

Ask away  I rang initially and then all further correspondence was email, they were very prompt at replying. I'm not sure if they did an FSH, they didn't tell me it if they did although I did give them my previous blood results. You have to go in for a AMH blood test (although if you had a recent one then you may not need it) and a scan to check follicle count. They say if the scan is ok there and then (well they did with me) and then they rang me a week later with the AMH result. As we had passed those things we then had our consultation with Dr Thum and went through everything in detail, had more bloods taken, OH had a semen analysis which they had the results for in 30mins, we had a counselling session, all in all I think we were there for about 3hrs. Driving or train will probably depend on your train service and what time of day your appointment is, rush hour would probably be a nightmare. We got the train for the initial stuff then as I work in London I used the tube for my scans and bloods etc. Then we drove for my EC and for the ET and we will drive for our pregnancy scan in 2.5 weeks. There is a reasonably priced car park at Battersea Wharf, a new development on the left just the other side of Battersea bridge, think it was £11 for the time we were in for my egg collection (7am til 3pm) and about £4 for the couple of hours for ET. It is a 5minute walk from the Lister. It was much cheaper for us to drive than it was to pay 2 train fares, we live in South Bucks. 
Hope that helps


----------



## willow07_123

Thank u olivepuppy very helpful! Wondering if they would book follicle scan same day as consultation so we didn't have to go twice. Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way! How has your experience been there? We didn't have a great experience at Barts. Did u inject or do nasal spray or could u choose? Were u awake during egg collection? Thanks x


----------



## willow07_123

Also did u need a referral letter from ur gp? Thanks x


----------



## olivepuppy

We self-referred for the consultation but they will have to send a letter to your GP asking for info on your general health and whether they feel your fit for IVF. Not sure on doing the scan the same day, would have to ask them that. I did nasal spray down regs then menopur injections. They were great the whole way through, can't fault them. You will have a GA for EC, I think they do GA on everyone, it was like being in a very nice hotel room for the day, I felt great afterwards, as nice an experience as it could be for something like that.
and thanks for the congrats  , still can't believe it and paranoid I will lose it, only 2.5 weeks til we have a scan.


----------



## willow07_123

Thank u olivepuppy. Could u choose not to have the nasal spray and do injections instead? Thanks. Going to try ring for an appointment today I will let u know what they say x


----------



## olivepuppy

No idea whether you could request the injections, I had no problems with the nasal spray and would that than another injection!


----------



## Caz242424

Hi I'm Caz,
Please can I join this thread? 
I successfully egg shared last year at the lister, my lg is 8 months and I have just booked an appointment to see a consultant to see whether I could try again.
Can't quite believe I'm starting on this journey again, I thought it would feel easier second time but I think I'm just as nervous! 
I've had a little read above, willow 07 on my initial consultation for egg sharing last year I had my AMH results but had scan on the day of my consultation, my AMH first time was 7.2 and I was accepted last year, egg collection resulted in 12 eggs, and bfp for me and recipient.
I realise every situation is different. 
I hope you manged to book your appointment. 
I've got my scan booked and going to get AMH bloods done Wednesday, then seeing consultant Monday to see if I can try again.


----------



## willow07_123

Hello Caz. Have appointment for oct 2nd. Was hoping for one sooner :-( as had one booked at another clinic sept 16th but the amh too low. Hoping may get cancelation. Yes they have said I can have scan on same day as traveling far. How long did it all take for u last time from initial consultation? Worried won't get to start till at least dec and that seems ages away!! 
Olivepuppy. I would just be worried I wouldn't do the nasal spray right lol. Did u have any side effects with it? Did it taste? X


----------



## willow07_123

Lucky that's my worry lol. I hate injections but would want to make sure it all goes right! X


----------



## Char111

I think you can have injections instead of the nasal spray as the nurses asked me if I wanted to switch as I was finding the spray hard. But stuck with it. 

Hope yes started treatment got a pill scan today. 
I am far more nervous this time as It worked first time last time and I just hope the same happens this time
How are you and how is treatment going?

Caz my little girl is 9 and half months and I have just took the pill for 2 weeks and have my scan today so it's all getting real now. 

Willow maybe call lister every week to see if they have a earlier appointment as I have no doubt there will be cancellations within September. It can take some time but once you get going it does go quick. 

Good luck to everyone starting treatment. Or about to start. 
Hopefully this will a good year for us all x


----------



## willow07_123

Char111 how long did your treatment take last time? Thanks. trouble is I don't know if we should drive from Norwich or get train. If get train ideally want to book tickets to get as cheap as poss but then couldn't have cancelation appointment as would already have tickets?? Xx


----------



## willow07_123

Yay managed to get a cancellation appointment for next weds the 10th!!  x


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

I know what you mean, its almost like most people will expect it to work again because it worked the 1st time.
Eeeek... so you will be starting stims very soon then??

Ive been taking northisterone for a week now, take my last tablet on saturday then wait for a bleed and stims will start! Its about time, ive been waiting nearly 10 months

Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi 
Willow 
For me from initial egg sharing appointment it was 31/2 weeks until I was matched, then 2 weeks on the pill, them started spray.
It was all much quicker than I expected.
Fantastic that you got a cancellation, I remember my initial appointment being the longest 31/2 hours ever, filled with excitement but also hesitation the whole way through I did t want to let myself get too excited, but it worked!


Char great to start around the same time as someone who has also done it before.
OMG I'm a WRECK with needles, the end result is worth everything BUT the blood test tomorrow I'm already panicking. Lol.


----------



## willow07_123

Thanks Caz. They said on the phone they won't look to match u until all bloods r back. Do u not have to wait until your period then, they put u straight on pill? (Sorry new to egg share) were u awake during egg transfer? As read it's another £500 odd to have ga. Thanks x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Willow 
I can only give you my experience of it last time but bloods were back in 31/2 weeks and I was matched within a day! 
Then I started the pill that day although I think it depends what day of your cycle you are on, and was on pill for I think 2 weeks before I started nasal spray. 
Also I only paid hfea fee I didnt pay for a general anesetic and I think egg collection is done under a GA as standard.
Hope this helps


----------



## Char111

Hi Willow Once I got matched it was very quick getting going. The tests that you have done can take 4-6 weeks to come back which is the longest park and the gp letter can take some time if you have slow gps.
Great you got a earlier an appointment. x

Caz as we did egg sharing last year you only need to a few blood tests not sure which ones but they were back within 7days and then I was matched within 5 days.so this time round didn't take to long Although I couldn't do the urine tests as I was on my period so had to wait for that to stop so that added on another week for me so all in about 3 weeks for me to get going.
Your be starting treatment very soon xx Do you live far from Lister we live about 90mins away but 3 hours in the traffic and I brought Chloe with me and she was so unhappy in the car she just wanted to be down playing so going to leave her with my sister or mum next time as its not fair for her to be suck in the car and pram for so long. 

My pill scan went well I am not on the nasal spray for a week then start injecting on Wednesday next week. All getting real now. Very nervous xx

Hope that is great your finally starting treatment I wish you all the best and I hope it all goes well xx

Hope everyone else is doing well sorry if I missed people just getting to know who is doing what and where people are at re treatment x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Char, 
Injecting  Wednesday next week, omg your moving fast, glad pill scan went well.
Poor Chloe  it's so horrible too when they want to be on the floor playing and your waiting around. 
I'm only about an hour away but like you said traffic is a nightmare, so last time I always got the train, I had AMH bloods and scan today, I left Lottie with my Mum and I got the train again.
I know a lot of people must do it but I'm a bit worried about bringing Lottie on the train with the pram in case I get stuck and end up traveling at a busy time and like you said she will be wanting to play and moving around when I'm there, if I have to I'll take her, but hopefully avoid it, she also HATES the car on longer trips so the thought of that trip with her makes the train a lot more appealing! 
Hi to everyone else on here or reading this too.


----------



## Bubbles12

Good luck with your cycle Char, please keep us updated on how you get on.

My treatment has been delayed slightly as my recipient hasn't had a bleed as expected so I am to stay on tablets until at least the 15th  

xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Hope, 
I was just reading back on previous pages and I couldn't help noticing what you have been through so far. 
I really do wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle and hope so much it will be a success for you this time xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Ooh thank you Caz  

Yes, i have all my fingers and toes crossed.

Good luck for you also, i will keep you all updated xxx


----------



## Gemcoe

Hi Guys

Can i join this thread, we have just got all our blood test back from Lister (took less than 3 weeks) We are now just waiting for a match! How long has everyone else had to wait, im pretty basic brown hair, blue/green eyes, normal height so praying it wont take too long.... willow07_123 im in lowestoft  so not far from you at all! The travelling is gonna be a killer for the scans to check the egg growth etc. but it will be worth it im sure! Lister are really quick so im sure you will soon get everything back super quick xx


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone 

Gemcoe. Yes it will be a killer as it was in 2009 when we had our funded cycle on Nhs which resulted in our beautiful twins who now start school Monday :-( that was at Barts in London. R u going to get train? We did last time and spent about £1000 :-( just booked them for this weds and it's £127. That's reassuring that your bloods didn't take long! I'm pretty normal like u too so hope matching doesn't take long! How did ur first consultation go? Have they said once u matched they will put u on pill or wait for your period? How come u choose the lister? We originally were going to do it at bourn hall in Cambridge as so much closer but my amh too low xx


----------



## Gemcoe

Hi Willow, yes we will be getting the train most of the time and be staying over before ER, I'm lucky i work in travel and get London return tickets for £12 lol. We chose Lister as Bourne Hall was literally so slow, i just gave up. My first appointment with them would have been today! They were pants! Lister clinic just seemed a really good clinic especially for the reviews and are so quick to get appointments etc. On the first appointment i had a scan and a blood test for AMH, second was to see the doctor, counsellor and the full blood test. Once they have found my match they will ask what cycle day etc and actually post me the pill to take for three weeks, then i go in for a scan and the injections  So really good and if they know your travelling far they really do there best to get as much done all in one go. I honestly cannot fault them at all, every appointment has been on time with no waiting around and everyone is so lovely! When did you say your first appointment is? x


----------



## willow07_123

Thanks Gemcoe very reassuring. Appointment is weds. I have already had amh done at bourn last month so lister have said I can have scan on same day as 3 hr long appointment to save more trips  we have a hoilday booked in aug and don't really want to have newborn for it as it's Disneyland Paris for the twins so I ideally would like if treatment works to be due sept. Not sure when I would need treatment to start for this to happen tho? Anyone have rough idea? Gemcoe have they given u rough idea how long your treatment will be? Once u get off train at London Liverpool street how long does it take on tube to Victoria? Thanks xx


----------



## willow07_123

Gemcoe wish I worked in travel!! 
I know I said if treatment works I would like to be due in sept cos of the special holiday for the twins but wouldn't mind June born but that wouldn't fit in and if it was July I'd worry to close to going away at end of July beginning of august
We also taking them to butlins oct 24th for week so doubt I could start before then even if matched. Sorry so much going round in my head lol x


----------



## Gemcoe

How quick Lister are they would prob be ready to start you November /December time,depending on how long the match will take. They told me 2-5 weeks but ive heard some are contacted within a few days, but they will ask you when your looking to start  Depends if you can handle being pregant in Disney or not? You can get the circle line straight from Liverpool street to Sloane Square and its literally just a 5-10 minute walk down the road, i think its quite a few stops but doesnt take long. Treatment would probably be 3 weeks pill...then 3 weeks with injections, ER and Transfer i think they said :-/ xx


----------



## olivepuppy

My bloods took 8 weeks to come back (think they say up to 10 weeks) we has our consultation in the 5th of march and I am due (fingers crossed!)6th may so it sometimes abit slower. Good luck at your appointment, we are back for a scan on the 17th


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

I finally made the call!!!!! I have my bloods and scan on 16th September then 3 hour consultation on 30th September. Feeling quite nervous but looking forward to it at the same time. 

Slightly concerned about the amount of time I will need to have off work for appointments - could anyone let me know what I can expect? 

How is everyone else getting on with all the drugs? In the past I have struggled with mood swings when being on the pill so wonder if I will react in the same way when I start on the drugs.

All the best to everyone x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Everyone, 
Congratulations on booking appointments and waiting to be matched, exciting times ahead! 
Rags  I also struggle with mood swings on the pill but found the only effects I got from drugs were headaches from nasal spray. 
With time off for appointments I can also add that the lister always are on time, I had a 9am appointment for a scan on Wednesday which I arrived at 850am and had straight away, then bloods 9.10am, was on my way out at 9.20am.
So with regard to time off at least you know they tend to be on time, I worked out in total last time that I think it was around 10 visits.
Bloods and scan 
Egg sharing consultation 
Pill scan 
5 monitoring visits for bloods and scans 
EC 
ET 
Hope that helps and that I haven't forgotton any !


----------



## olivepuppy

I have to disagree with caz  the one negative thing I found was that for scans etc they were never on time! Usually seen within half an hour of your appointment but they are often double booked. I worked nights so I could go after work as I wouldn't be able to leave work to go


----------



## rags_83

Thanks Caz. Good to hear you didn't suffer with mood swings - fingers crossed I will be the same. 

I am quite lucky that work is pretty flexible, I don't have to say too much to excuse myself however I don't want to take advantage. I have a few holiday days left so will use those to see me through until the end of the year. 

Lister have a satellite clinic 2 min walk from my office - not sure what services they offer but will defo look into it

x


----------



## Char111

Hi williow you would need to be pregnant by dec to be giving birth in sep. I think your very likely to be pregnant by then.
That's lovely you have twins. I hope their first day at school went ok. 

Rags  I had no mood swings with the medicine although I have been getting head aches now I am on the nasal spray. 
Great your work in flexible . I have PCOS so I sometimes have to go for scans everyday once I starts the injections. That's the part I hate. 

Caz have u had your appointment now? Won't be long before you get going. 

Olive I am with on this when I have a appointment the scans lady is great always on time and sometimes if you early she will see you sooner. But the ivf nurses I have had to wait an hour before which really annoyed me. But I guess it depends on the day you go. I seem to always go on a busy day. 

Gemcoe good luck with treatment coming up. 
Hope sorry to hear your match had her bleed late hopefully you can get going soon.

Sorry if I have missed anyway my baby is crying so best go x good luck to everyone else starting treatment x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone,
Im so worried about them being late for this cycles bloods now, esp as I always cut it tight re time off work and getting back etc 
Guess I was very lucky on my last time. 
I have a quick question, I've just recieved a bill from the lister for my AMH bloods I had done this week, 
Last time I didn't have to pay for this as an egg sharer, does anyone know if this has changed or have you had to pay for it ?


----------



## willow07_123

Thanks char111

Gemcoe thanks. Once I get off at sloane square how will I know where to go? Any landmarks I should look out for? Thanks. We r getting train from Norwich at 530 and it gets in at 7.27. Appointment is at 9.

Ladies who have been for monitoring scans were they morning or afternoon? And could u choose? As ideally could do with them not really early as peak time trains r so so expensive!

Hi to everyone x


Caz I got info cost sheet thrusting prices etc, il check in morning as it's upstairs.  Also says on their website too I think. Hang on il check x


----------



## willow07_123

Doesn't say online but says bloods r free. I had mine done at bourn a month ago so don't need to re do at lister. It did cost me £100 at bourn x


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you willow 
That's great, 
I remember last cycle I got sent a bill for blastocyst transfer and I had to ask about it, as it was free for egg sharers.
When is your appointment? 
Thank you Char, 
My appointment is Monday, 
Scans every DAY! NIGHTMARE !


----------



## olivepuppy

The only thing we paid was the £75 **** fee. 
Scans have to be in the morning (til lunchtime I think) as they take bloods which have to be sent off with a courier so they back in the afternoon. I was in every other day plus an extra day for 10 days, the extra day was a Saturday as my oestrogen level shot up.
When you come out of Sloane square cross the little road straight outside and walk with the square on your left (on the other side of the road). Turn left down towards battersea and basically stay in that road, you'll pass the royal hospital on the right about half way along, the lister is on the left about 10mins walk from Sloane square just before battersea bridge.


----------



## Caz242424

Thank you Olivepuppy 
So glad to see you gave a bfp
When is your scan?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Not sure if anyone remembers me as I was on the first thread but I wanted to pass by and say   I have not been on for far too long! 

Hope everyone is well and the babies are all well? I will pass through so much more often now that I have a bit more time now


----------



## willow07_123

Thank u olivepuppy for the directions and thanks for info re scans very helpful. Love this page  xx

Caz my appointment is weds. Nervous as worrying we won't be excepted for some reason. Like my mum had breast cancer in the past. Bourn hall said this was not a problem as gave them all details of the type of cancer etc but worrying it may be a problem at lister as all clinics r difference. :-(


----------



## olivepuppy

My scan is on the 17th when I will be 7 weeks, currently 5+3 and other than very sore (•)(•)'s I haven't had any signs yet. I'm combined when we go for the scan there will be nothing in there :-(


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping as you can see I am going for number 2. Hopefully it will be succfull like last time then our family is complet. Will be very happy with 2 sister and a brother or siter for Chloe. 

Olive just want to say I had no symptoms what so ever and I was having triplets to begin with. So sometimes you get no symptoms. 
And I had no real symptoms apart from tiredness throughout my pregnancy. 

Willow breast cancer is fine they will won't worry about that and I am sure you will get acceptive. And be starting very soon  xxx


----------



## olivepuppy

Thank-you for the reasurance Char


----------



## willow07_123

Thank u char for putting my mind at ease  xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* congratulations on ttc#2 I'm so happy for you!!! I really hope you have another successful cycle and Chloe will have a brother or sister this time next year  where about in the process are you?


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping I am on the nasal spray for a week and start injections on Wednesday. 
I do feel really nervous this time round.  As last time I didn't know what to expect. 
Hope your having a lovely weekend with your little darling who is just gorgeous x


----------



## willow07_123

Char I'm nervous too as like u last time I didn't know what to expect so just went with it x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Good luck ladies I will be checking in more and seeing how you get on fx'd it's bfp's for you all 

Thanks char Chloe is a doll too it's good to see her photos she's growing up just lovely


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Olive puppy huge congrats, good luck at your scan. 
I also had no pregnancy symtoms until around 8/9 weeks.

Char so pleased you had Chloe, so sad you were having triplets and lost two, just saw on last comment  

Willow thank you and good luck wed, it will be great to feel you are getting started again  

Hoping to egg share congrats on your successful pregnancy and baby  

Rags not long until your consultation  

Gencoe hope your moving along quickly in your treatment  

Sorry to anyone I missed 

Afm had my consultation today and should be able to egg share again, they mentioned finding out if my previous recipient was on the list again to see if they could match us. That for me would feel so right ( hopefully for them
Too) 
However to everyone that said about waiting for the egg share nurses... Nearly 2 HOURS... 
Yes. 
OMG. 
I really hope this is not the wait everytime! Lol.


----------



## willow07_123

Is it normal for egg share nurses to be delayed then? I have train booked for weds after consultation so can't afford for them to be running too late! Worried now! X


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Willow,
I was told I needed to see them, then after an hour I asked, then they said sorry they had thought Id gone, then it turned out I didn't need to see them but actually just get the bloods they wanted done, which is what they were organising.
So it took this long to get bloods. 

I've never had it before,
So I really hope it's not this long normally !


----------



## Char111

Caz that is so bad 2 hours the longest I waited was an hour. But I have to say last time I went they were pretty quick. I am a bit worried as I have my dad looking after Chloe Monday he is coming along and going to take her round the park but if I'm 2 hours not sure he will be to happy. I hope they aren't late. 

I hope your appointment went well though caz and you can get going soon xx


----------



## shenagh1

Just popping in to say hi to everyone! Im from the very beginning of these threads and just wanted to see how everyone was getting on! Hoping how are you? 
Xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*shenagh* hi how are you? I'm good thank you, Shanaya will be 8 months in just over a week it's gone very fast  sitting up, crawling and standing! Hope you and your LO are well?

*Caz* that is a very long wait I never waited that long during my cycle so fx'd it was a one off! Hopefully not long until you're matched and starting 

*char* good luck for Monday  what is the appointment for?- to see if you're ready to start injections again
Does anyone else from yours/mine last cycle still come on here?


----------



## Bubbles12

Me, hoping... although i am no longer with the lister.

I have to keep an eye on this thread as i moderate it but i have always popped in to see whats going on

Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone, 

I really hope my 2 hour wait was a one off, they did
apologise sincerely and I'm pretty sure I was forgotten.. Lol. 
Thank you for the reassurances char and hoping to egg share 
Good idea about the park Char, I might use that one,
I was in serious trouble Monday as I was so late back, lucky it was my mum but she was understandably not happy! 

Willow good luck for appointment tomorrow


----------



## rags_83

Hi everyone, 

Just popping in to say hi. 

Counting down the days for my 1st appointment on 30th Sept but also stopping in at the open evening tomorrow to have a look around etc.

I keep getting worried that I won't get accepted to egg share. I don't think there is any real reason why they would say no but you know how sometimes you just hear that little negative voice in your head? I had an ovarian cyst 10 years ago and the smallest amount of endo back in 2012 but all ok now. Fingers crossed. 

How is everyone else doing? All positive I hope

xx


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone. Today went well although shattered now. Up at 345 to get train and got back to pick my twins up at 515. 3hrs 45mins of appointments with different people. Internal scan did show cist on right again but she said won't affect anything. They counted 20 folicals so they were pleased as potential to get good number of eggs. All  being well we will start mid dec (don't want to start earlier as if it works dont want baby in summer hols as have holiday booked and want to enjoy it fully with all attention on the twins) so would be due early oct. The pill I'm on is the one they use so she was pleased as I can already be on that. As long as I'm matched before dec then I will need to go in mid dec and start injections over Xmas period while they r closed and book me in for first scan when re open so hopefully I will be able to book that train a bit in.advance and save bit of money as today with tube cost us £150!! It was fairly easy so think il be alright going on my own to say money on trains. She thinks I should get matched quite quickly as I'm young and had a successful cycle plus normal height etc. Thought all the staff were really lovely so very happy
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Gemcoe

Willow, glad it went well for you  what a long day isn't I travelling down there! One week and two days I've been waiting now for a match, my stress levels are through the roof! Did they do the blood test for you?xx


----------



## willow07_123

Gemcoe i can image how stressful it must be waiting! Which blood test? Xx


----------



## Gemcoe

The one where they take about 8 tubes of blood, to check chromosome etc. you might have to go back for that then? Did you see the doctor? You might do that two weeks later after AMH levels are back x


----------



## Char111

Hi willow sounds like it all went well at Lister.
And I at least you can do the treatment over Christmas and not wait till the new year. 
Be lovely also to take your twins away. 

Gemcoe I know how you feel the match for me took nearly 2 weeks but just send an email for an update keep on at the nurses as they must have some many people waiting. That's what I did sent an email and then I got matched a few days after. 
I hope you haven't got to much longer to wait. 

I am back up Lister Monday for a scan started my first injection last night and just brought all the memories of doing it last year. 

I am looking to book some acupuncture for next week. I did it on my last cycle so feel I should do it again. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Caz have you got a start date for you can start treatment? 
X


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone. Yes Gemcoe I had all the blood tests done, I don't particularly like blood tests and she kept asking if I was ok, I was thinking just get on with it as there were loads! 
So will the clinic inform me when all my tests r back before they match me or do they just let u know once u have been matched? 

Char hope your scan goes well Monday. 

Gemcoe hope u not waiting too much longer! Hope it doesn't go against me that I don't want to start treatment until dec?

Xx


----------



## Gemcoe

Hi Char111 two weeks for a match isnt that bad, i really hope i wont be waiting much longer.

When you finished your 3 weeks of pills was that when you then started injections or do you have to wait for AF? Also when you went for the scan did they teach you the injections at the same appointment? How often do you have to go up after Monday? Sorry for all the questions..... you MUST keep us updated!

Willow thats fab news so you only have to wait for your blood results which they will send you an email to let you know, then they search for the match! How exciting! We hopefully wont be far apart! I passed ou on my blood tests the woman was freaked out big time lol! I think if they find me a match this month im hoping to start the pill on next AF start of October!

xx


----------



## Char111

Hi Gemcoe I did 2 weeks on the pill and I think that's the norm 2 weeks then I did a week on nasal spray and then start injections 1 week after nasal spray but you keep the nasal spray going. I have PCOS so I have to go up to London every other day maybe everyday towards the end. 

I hope you get matched soon and do ask any questions. I am on day 2 of injections and feel no side effects. So hopefully by Monday there will some follicle growth. 

Hope everyone is well. I am so glad it's the weekend. X


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Good luck finding a match soon Gemcoe they must be nearly there, I think I read they had a 6-12 month wait for egg donors so I'm sure very soon you can get started 

Char injections started now things will be moving quickly how exciting, hope you get good growth on Monday, no start date yet for me, I'm waiting for bloods to come back, can you remember how long yours took second time ? 
The long one doesn't need repeating does it. 

Willow glad although very long your appointment went well

Rags hope the open evening was useful, only a couple of weeks and you will be having your appointment 

Hoping to egg share thank you for the reassurance, hopefully I won't have another 2 hour wait again  

Afm Waiting for blood results ... Then hopefully to be matched 
Always waiting, and it's only going to get worse and more important waiting ! 

I am too glad it's the weekend, just done 3 long hard days at work dealing with a*****es! 
Glad to have the next 3 days off


----------



## k161

Hey,
Just wondering if anyone has had any problems with egg sharing at Lister recently?
I had a failed cycle and was told I could try again, I was waiting to be matched and 2 weeks later I was told my blood tests were now out of date and they have only just noticed as they hadn't been matching me whilst I was waiting.
Just wondering if I'm alone in these problems?


----------



## 2ForJoy

Good morning ladies, just popping in for some advice please, 

I hope u can help put my mind at rest! I am a sharer at Lister and have been on down reg since last Tuesday 9th which isbtge same day I took my last ocp pill. I had been on the pill for 2 months having a 7 day break after my first strip. I would have been due another break Sun 7th but had to carry on ready for my pill scan Monday 8th. At my scan I was spotting Brown (sorry tmi). I was told I would have a withdrawal bleed this week but I haven't and the brown has stopped (was never enough for more than a pantyliner... No towel or tampon). I have been told to just start stims on Tuesday 16th ... Should I worry that I haven't had my withdrawal bleed?

Thanks xx


----------



## Caz242424

Sorry 2 for joy I can't help but I wouldn't hesitate to call the egg share nurses Monday just to be sure 

K161 sorry about your failed cycle  
I am waiting for blood results and then to be matched, so again in not sure.
I however wasn't impressed for the 2 hours I had to wait for my blood tests at lister last week


----------



## Char111

Hi caz  hope your having a nice weekend. When I had my blood done it took a few weeks so maybe email them after a week for an update. I shouldn't think they will take that long to come back. 

2forjoy I am not sure I took the pill for 2 weeks nasal spray for a week on it's own and then injections and nasal spray. I am on day 4 of injections and 2 sprays of the nasal spray am and pm. I would call the ivf nurses if your in sure. 

K161 I am so sorry to hear about your failed cycle. That is quite bad the nurses forgot to check your blood I know they are busy but still they should of check. I would email them and ask for an explanation. Hopefully you just need a few blood tests down and they should only take a week. I hope you manage to get it sorted. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend. I am off to stay with my father in law as it's so much easier to get to lister it's only 30mins away by car compared to 2 hours,


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks caz and char. Char.... Did u have a bleed after pill while sniffing? I'm going to call tomorrow x


----------



## Char111

Hi 2forjoy yes I did have a bleed maybe you didn't have a heavy bleed as you took 2 pill packs back to back. I wouldn't worry to much about it as the pill is just to match our cycles up with our match. Have u had your pill scan? Was your lining nice and thin? If it was then that's all there looking for but yes do email the nurses tomorrow and it will put your mind at rest.  I am sure it's nothing to worry about as you did a a little show  x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks char. Yes I had pill scan last Monday and was spotting Brown even though still on pill..lining thin...nurse said I'd get a withdrawal after stopping it Tuesday which I still haven't had. I have a dull ache down there but that could be the down reg drugs. Just worried about starting stims if I have old blood in there that shouldn't be as maybe Will affect my lining and implantation?!


----------



## Char111

It took me 4 days before I got a bleed. If you start injections Tuesday call and email Monday just to make sure. I know it can be worrying but try not to worry. I just checked my dairy and last time I egg shared I was on the pill for 6 weeks and took the packs back to back and didn't have a bleed only very light and lasted 3 days. And I got pregnant. But on Monday the nurses can reassure you. X


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks char   I will call 2moz. 3days is a long period for me   I have very light very short periods! Just painful. Maybe that's why I haven't bled :/


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is well. 

Open evening was really useful. I really feel like I have made the right choice with Lister. 

I went to the satellite clinic in the City this morning for 1st bloods and scan. Nurse said the scan was normal. Small steps but all in the right direction. Now on count down to the 3 hour appointment on 30th Sept. 

x


----------



## willow07_123

Rags 83 I was very impressed with Lister. I am just waiting for all my bloods to come back and then to get matched! X


----------



## rags_83

Hi willow07_123,

How did you find the 3 hour appointment? I am worry I won't be able to take in all the information!!!!

Had a dream the other night that I wasn't accepted for egg sharing, I woke up feeling rather sad. Fingers crossed that isn't the case

How much longer do you have to wait for bloods to come back?
x


----------



## willow07_123

Hi rags. I had my appointment on sept 10th and they said allow 6 weeks so that would take me to oct 22nd. Hate dreams like that-big hugs. Appointment wasn't too bad. Had scan and then 1 hr with doctor who was lovely. 1hr appointment with councillor which if I'm honest we found hard going with questions she asked about how we would feel about certain things. Then an hour with egg share nurse and then had bloods done. We were there 830-115 x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone, 

Thanks Char, 
Hope your first week of injections are going well and you are finding the journey easier for blood tests and scans ( and haven't had to wait too long lol) 

Hope everyone else is doing well, albeit mostly waiting ! 

I emailed Lister Monday and got a reply to say all my bloods are back and they are waiting for a doctor to sign me off before they can match me, fingers crossed it won't take too long. 

K161 I had routine bloods done as I have egg shared before and it has taken a week, so although bad about yours not being done, hopefully you can get yours done again and the results back quickly.


----------



## k161

Thanks Caz, hopefully just a blip. :-/


----------



## Caz242424

I emailed them today to find out if I was signed off by doctor after blood tests and have the go to wait to be matched and they said yes! 
Exciting ! 

I emailed and they replied in 5 minutes, for anyone in doubt that doesn't want to call, as i wouldn't as i know they i busy I would def email again. 

So now my wait to be matched begins 😃


----------



## Gemcoe

Hi Girls

Willow hopefully you wont need to wait too long mine cam back in 2 weeks.

Caz ive now been waiting 2 weeks and 2 days for a match. I emailed them last night for an update.

I have a work day trip on the 3rd dec so im hopin things can be worked around that, AF should show her face in the next 10 days and im kinda hoping i have a match by then so i can start on CD1 but not looking likely so imagine would be November 

xx


----------



## Gemcoe

Theyve just emailed me asking for a photo and a list of hobbies? Is this normal lol x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Gemcoe... Before I was matched I had an email asking for my educational background. In my application I had to put hobbies.... Well covered it in my profile. I have never been asked for a picture x


----------



## Gemcoe

2forjoy i did find that really strange as havent heard any one ask before, doctor wrote down my height, hair colour etc. when we had the appointment.... Very very strange x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*gemcoe* personal question but are you mixed race? I was asked for a photo to send via email... Think it was for my complexion because I am mixed race but very pale....

*caz* brilliant news, hopefully you will be matched real soon  I also use to email them too 

*hope84* lovely to see you are still about and will be as you're a moderator  hope you're well?

*char* how did your scan go? I guess you've had another one since Monday? Hope you're ok? So exciting to be able to follow your second cycle after following your first successful cycle 

*hi to anyone I missed *


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

I am new to this thread and was just about to ask the same questions. I was emailed today for a photo too! I thought this was strange.

I sent it anyway as they said they would have me matched by the end of this week but that is looking unlikely  

Gemcoe- they wrote down my height , weight, hair and eye colour and a list of hobbies but you are right the picture request was as uprise lol.

Caz- it takes them 2 days average to reply to me, maybe they are sick of the constant emails. I am slightly impatient. I must be so irritating!!

2forjoy- I was not asked for any educational info!? 

Hoping2eggshare- I am white so it may not be colour, just a new process they are trying?

Jen x x


----------



## Char111

Hi caz great news on starting to get matched hopefully it won't be to long for you. 

Gemcoe I hope you get matched soon. It's so frustrating but once you get getting it's all worth the wait. 

Willow hope your well and your blood tests come back quick you for you. 

2forjoyhope you manage to get hold of the nurses. 

Rags I am sure you will be excepted for egg sharing and I hope all the tests don't take to long to come back

K161 have you had all you bloods done now? Hope they all come back nice and quick for you. 

Hoping hi hun. Yes has my scan and I am on day 8 of injections day 9 tomorrow but I my estrogen went up so high so I am up every day now and on a really low dose now. Did you have to coast at all? I may end up doing that. 
It's really hard this time round as I have Chloe and going up every day is just so annoying but this is he last time I'm doing this. If it fails I can't go through this again. How are you? Shanaya is so cute can't believe she is 8 months now. Chloe is 10 months next week and it's gone way to quick. 

Hope everyone else is well sorry if I missed anyone. 
X


----------



## Char111

Hi Jen it took me about 2 weeks to get matched but the first time I egg shared it took a few days this time round it has been a lot slower. 
Just keep on at them to remind them and hopefully your get a match very soon.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi ladies...from initial consultation to confirmed match I was 7weeks 4days. Bloods were only 3 weeks..

I gave the usual colouring height d weight at initialthen a week before match I got emailed asking about my education. I guess it was something the recipient asked.

 I hope you get matched very soon ladies   perhaps the photo is just for the coordinator to help with matching?? I would ask in your response if you're worried. They never mentioned photos for the recipient and as they / the forms cover nearly everything else I wouldn't imagine it will be to pass on.

Thanks char. I forgot to update on here as well as another thread  must be the drugs!  Well I started stims on Tuesday as planned. I didn't get AF and the nurses said that's not surprising as at my pill scan my lining was so thin it would have been barely anything. I said about having a dull AF type ache and she said it could be my bodies response to everything. I just hope everything is as it should be in there  

I have my 3rd stim jab tonight. My next scan is Monday. Been walking around with one of those injury heat patches stuck to the inside of my trousers to keep it all warm and help stim! Not fun when u get the odd flush from the dr drugs


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* yes my estrogen went very high I coasted for quite a while from what I remember with the daily commute to London :/ hopefully yours will come down real soon so you can get to egg collection sooner rather than later!!! Must be hard having Chloe this time with all the commuting etc! I really am hoping it works first time again for you Hun you have a good chance don't you from last time  I'm not doing IVF again I really hope you have success this time!

I know I can't believe this time last year we were pregnant!!! Time is going super quick isn't it! Our babies are growing up far too quick! Chloe is a beauty Im so glad we have Instagram!

*Jenbal* ok must be to get a better idea when matching sometimes then! It was rare back when I was doing it last year must be what they do now then!!

I hope you get a match real soon!

*2forjoy* good luck with your cycle


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey hoping,

This year has gone so quick hasnt it?? R u not thinking of another anytime soon?

Yes, ive gone over to the dark side, i figured that i was on here all the time anyway so when the opportunity came up, i went for it!

Char, the end is near. I know its tough commuting daily but one look at chloes face and u know its all worth it. 

Im so lucky now, the lister wouldnt accept me again for another egg share which in hindsight, im glad as i do think they made a few mistakes with my cycle (their people skills are amazing though and i had such a good feel for the place) plus i learnt alot from that cycle so i still think highly of the lister. However, my new clinic is 10 miles down the road, with parking (not free) so that side of things os stress free.
I am at the clinic tomorrow for my baseline scan, hopefully i will be starting stims tomorrow!!! Long time coming!!!

Xx


----------



## Gemcoe

Hoping2eggshare of course not  Im white, maybe to see if i have fair skin etc. Just really will do anything to rush this wait along!

Jenbal how exciting we are both at the same point, did they email you yesterday asking for it? How long ago did you get your blood results? What colour hair and eyes are you? Feels like some sort of competition haha 

Hope84 can i ask why they wouldn't accept you again? We aren't planning on freezing as we are hoping they will let us do it again after if we aren't successful

x


----------



## k161

Char, my bloods got done last Tuesday but they forgot they'd promised an early appointment due to my work training, they left me sat there until the start of the blood clinic and I was so late for the training they were not happy. Wasn't great running across London seconds after having 8 vials of blood taken.

I emailed to ask for an update yesterday and was told they are hoping to have match for me soon and they'll notify me when they have one. So I'm not even sure if the bloods are back and if the matching had started, it's been 3 weeks 3 days since they to me they were starting matching me.

I've also had to submit a photo even though I didn't when I was matched in summer. They said it's for skin tone, hair colour and eye colour. My hair colour's not been natural for about 20 years. I have to admit I'm getting very frustrated with the delays due to the lack of communication.


----------



## Gemcoe

k161 doesnt sound like the communication is going well with Lister, is it Poonam you have been emailing? Ive been waiting 2 weeks and 3 days since blood results and only yesterday they asked for the picture.

Did you mention about your natural hair colour when you sent over the picture?

They clearly dont understand how awful the waiting game is, im refreshing emails every 5 minutes for an update!

X


----------



## Bubbles12

Gemcoe,

They told me at my initial consultation that they shouldnt accept me as all but would give me the benefit of the doubt. As you can see by my signiture, i had 2 previous cycles which ended in miscarriages on both. So to them, i wasnt an ideal candidate for egg share again.

Xx


----------



## Gemcoe

Hope84 were either recipient successful? Its good they have accepted you. Really got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bubbles12

Unfortunatly, none of my recipients have ever been successful. Thats why i am so lucky to be given this chance of egg share at my local clinic. Im so rooting for this to work for her as much as i am for me, i have even bought a good luck card for my recipient which i will give it to the clinic to pass on.

Xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi All,

Gemcoe - Yes they emailed yesterday asking for the pictures. I have been emailing the same person by the sounds of it. My blood results were back within 2 weeks it has only been a week since then and I emailed twice asking when they would start matching me!! I am so impatient.

I am blonde, blue eyes, fair skinned, 5ft 6in and weigh around 9 and a half stone. So think I am a basic match really?! or I would at least hope so!!

Hope84 - FX for success this time around. It is great that you were given the opportunity. It may be fate?!

Char - Hope injections are going well.

Hoping2eggshare - I hope Im matched soon too!! We are desperate to get started!!

Hi to everyone else!!

Jen
x


----------



## Gemcoe

Jenbal - just had another call from a lady Debra i think her name is, they are looking for a match today, so with any luck should know more today. Hopefully should be the same for you if you emailed over you photo.

x


----------



## Jenbal

Gemcoe - SOOOOOO excited for you!!  
Hoping I am not too far behind you. lol. We may be cycle buddies  

Jen x


----------



## Gemcoe

Jenbal - Looks like it could be that way   x


----------



## 2ForJoy

did you hear back today gemcoe? x


----------



## k161

Congrats Gemcoe, hope it runs quickly and smoothly for you.
I emailed my photo over last week but still waiting and twiddling my thumbs.
Last week they admitted they'd not started matching for 2 weeks as they'd been busy. I emailed yesterday to ask if they'd started matching me now and got a one word response of 'yes' 24 hours later.
I just want to cry with how long it's taking and I feel that the woman I've dealt with is being quite rude with just a one word email. I might be over sensitive but it's making me think about going elsewhere for treatment. It's just stressing me out that I want to know if they've remembered me after forgetting about me for a fortnight.


----------



## Char111

2forhoy hope the injections are going well. 

Sorry ladies for the time it's taking to get matched. I know how you feel. 
I would email and tell then how stressed it making you and could they could you a time frame or you will be looking somewhere else. 

I have to have though though they did the same the same to me but try and hang in there as you only have to look back at the success rate on here. That's what kept me going. Try and enjoy the weekend then on Monday send a long email explaining how you feel. Email this email [email protected] and I was dealing with a lady called Diana who is in charge or it all and she always got back to me and was really nice so email her. 

Hope this helps and I really hope you all get matched soon.

Well I have been up to lister every day and I am back up tomorrow and Sunday and Monday till ec as my estrogen has gone so high. 
It's so annoying keep going going up bit I know it will be worth it. 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and I hope that email has helped. X


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone, 
Im really sorry for everyone still waiting to be matched, I am but have only just started to wait as my bloods have come back a few days ago. 

Does it not seem strange there are quite a few people waiting and that's just on here? Who knows how many more? 
Also previously when I egg shared as I've heard someone else say I was matched within 24 hours, I thought they had a list of people waiting for egg donors? 
Maybe they have changed the process? 

Char, I hope your doing ok and hopefully you will get a great number of eggs soon.


----------



## k161

I know what you mean Caz, I have seen them advertising for donors loads over the past few days and weeks, thought they needed people and yet everyone seems to be waiting so long.


----------



## Caz242424

K161 yes! Omg I even heard an advert on the radio today offering free ivf for egg sharing there! 

Something must have changed in their process, especially with them also asking for photos.


----------



## emjay02

Hi Ladies. 

I am new to this site and was hoping to join this forum. We are just starting out our egg-sharing journey at the Lister. Had our first consultation on Tuesday (16th), feeling a bit overwhelmed but also quite optimistic for the first time in a while. Now the long wait to hear back about our blood results. Did most of yours take 4-6 weeks? Hoping to be able to start before Christmas but from what I have read, things seem to go quite slowly. Would be nice to have some people to chat to who can relate to what we are going through, we haven't really been able to speak to our friends and family about everything.

Mj


----------



## dingle123

I have just emailed the lister about matching but these posts don't fill me with hope..


----------



## rags_83

Ladies, I am so upset to read some of you are having to wait so long to get matched. I wonder what the issue seems to be as they just told me on the open night the other week they have a long list of ladies waiting for eggs and that the wait to be matched wouldn't be long at all. I will definitely mention to them when I go for my appointment next week. 

I got an invoice for my first bloods and scan - I thought it was free as we are egg sharing, did this happen to anyone else?

x


----------



## Jenbal

Hi rags,

It is very frustrating having to wait to be matched. They assured  that they had at least 50people ready to cycle and more waiting. I have idea why being matched is taking so long!!
I would call them in regards to the invoice. This should all be free. I did not receive an invoice, so maybe just an admin error  
I must say the treatment i have had when at the consultation etc have been great especially compared to the nhs (grrrr dobt get me started on them).
Fx all goes well at your next appointment.

Emjay- my bloods took 2weeks. Hope you are not waiting much longer!!

Gemcoe- any news yet?

Hi everyone else  

Jen x x


----------



## k161

Hey rags,

That happened to someone I know who was egg sharing and it was just an admin error, I'm sure they'll sort it out for you.

So upsetting to hear about everyone waiting. I wonder if they only want to start a certain number of people off each week. Guess I'm just trying to offer up some sort of explanation in my own mind which makes it easier to deal with.


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

So pretty much straight after my last reply on here I got the call to say I have been matched!!

AF arrived on Saturday so will start taking he pill tomorrow as they have
said anything up to day 5.

I really hope all of those waiting get the call soon.

jen x


----------



## rags_83

Jen that is FANTASTIC news, congratulations x


----------



## Jenbal

Thanks rags  

hopefully your wait wont seem as long as mine did. What is your appointment for next week?

Do you have to travel far to get to the lister?

Jen x


----------



## k161

So happy for you Jenbal. Good luck x


----------



## rags_83

Thanks Jen. My appointment next Tuesday is the 3 hour appointment, I am just getting started really. 

I live in Essex but I work full time in London so Lister works quite well for me. I am hoping to get early or late appointments so I can avoid telling work about my treatment but will have to see how it goes I guess. 


k161 - I agree, think the clinic must only want to register a certain amount per week - wish they would say if that is the case so we all understand.


----------



## Jenbal

Rags- that's great. My 3 and a half hour appointment lasted 4and a half due to waiting in between consultation, counselling and egg donor nurses etc. so glad I had a book with me!!

K161- thanks. I'm really excited   have you heard anything?

Dingle123- any news?

Char111- how are things going?

Hi everyone else  

Jen x x


----------



## Gemcoe

Jenbal that's amazing news! Congrats!!! I haven't had a call though  x


----------



## Jenbal

Gemcoe- I think u will get a call this week. I have got my fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone,
Congratulations Jen on being matched! Yay!! 

I agree about the matching a certain number each week, it makes total sense. 

Rags,
I got a bill for bloods and last time a bill for part of my cycle, but I spoke to them and as someone else said it was am admin error. 

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Good luck Gemcoe and everyone else waiting to be matched hope you are soon.

Mj hi! How was your appointment? 

Char hope your scans and bloods are going well 

Sorry for anyone I've missed


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone

Jen fantastic news on being matched it will all go quick now.

Caz hope your well and the little one is good. 

2forjoy how are the injections going? 

Rags you shouldn't have to pay so make sure you let lister know. And good luck for the appointment 

Willow how are you doing?

k161 hope you get matched soon. This is the hard park waiting. 

Emjay welcome and I hope your bloods come quick .

Sorry if I missed anyone

So after going up to London every day since Monday I am finally booked in for ec Wednesday. My blood came down. Thank god.
So I will let you know how many eggs I get after ec. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all that you get matched this week. X


----------



## Caz242424

Char thank god your bloods came done and good luck for wed how very exciting xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* fantastic news that your bloods come down! So tiring going daily isn't it! I remember the long daily journeys up there just wishing my bloods would drop down!

Cannot wait to hear how many eggs you get!!! Did they say a rough number of follicles to you

Routing for you so badly I really hope all goes well!

Enjoy hotel lister too  food was lovely wasn't it!!!

*Jen* brilliant news on being matched!!! I bet that you're super excited now to get going aren't you! It's like all my birthdays came at once the moment I was matched!!!

Time will go very quick now! Do you know roughly how long you will be on the pill for?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## k161

Jenbal - no news here yet. It'll be 4 weeks tomorrow *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Caz242424

K161 4 weeks waiting to be matched! 
I emailed them today to ask if they could give me a time frame to be matched (my bloods back last mon so only a week ago) as previously when I had egg shared I was matched within 24 hours. 
The reply I got was 
We are in the process of matching you and are waiting to hear back from a recipient. 
Would you be able to send us a photo to help us match you with our recipients. 
We hope to be in touch with you by the end of the week.

I wonder from reading back on your posts if this is just the same message, sent to everyone.

I really hope all you poor people who gave been waiting for weeks get matched soon.


----------



## Caz242424

Sorry have not gave!


----------



## k161

That's the message I got too Caz! I'm shocked, really shocked.


----------



## Caz242424

K161  

That's bad, it's obviously the same message sent to answer the when will I be matched question, why don't they just say it's around x weeks so people are prepared!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm shocked to hear people are receiving the same response to messages! Although this might be an automatic one they send when they're starting the matching process when you email in, BUT I think with such a journey as IVF they should treat us as individuals and maybe reply individually to you as I think I would feel the same way as you ladies if I had the same response as others... Seems as if things are changing there since I egg shared as they were so considerate back then... I think though they could be busy and have the replies about matching already written out so they can concentrate on matching and cycles etc? I'm not sure but  To you all!

*char* best of luck for today Hun I will pop back later today to hear how you get on! Enjoy hotel lister as we use to call it!!' Hoping you have a fab number of eggs for you both!


----------



## 2ForJoy

Good luck for ec today char  I had my first stim scan on Monday abd they said I'm responding v well and ec may be brought forward 4 days to this Friday! Eeek! Got a scan this morning to confirm. Starting to REALLY feel it now but only been stimming 8 days! Not visably bloated....I think I'm bloating inwards  

To all you ladies still waiting for a match   I'm sorry it's not beige a very smooth journey for you. I will say that the lister are extremely busy atm. My scan apt a couple of weeks ago I was scanned as soon as I walked through the door....then I had to wait an hour for the nurse  the nurses do seem completely snowed under. Not that's any excusebyt it may explain the generic responses! I know they prob get tons of emails as most are from me panicking over every little thing! I REALLY hope you get some news soon xx


----------



## Char111

Hi ladies I am really shocked to hear about lister regarding the match. 
I got an email like that when I was being matched and then 2 days later heard nothing. All I can give for advice is keep emailing and keep on at them. 
They need to understand how important this is to us all and be more considerate 
I really do hope you get matched soon. 

Hoping thank you Hun hotel lister is great eating my nice food at the moment

2forjoy good luck for the scan today and I hope ec is Friday

Caz k161 keep emailing lister and I hope this week you get a match. 

Well I got 12 eggs last time I got 18 so not sure what to think with 12 but I guess it's the quality that counts. 
I am a bit sore but feel fine. Just the wait now to see how they get on over night. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and fingers crossed you get matched soon
X


----------



## Gemcoe

Hi girls!!! Just had a call I have been matched!! They said we were a really good close match also very similiar!! Have finally stopped crying my eyes out! 

Char11 12 eggs is good! Congrats! Keep us updated on how they grow 

Jenbal looks like we can be buddies!

Willow have you heard regarding bloods...

Who else is waiting for a match now?xx


----------



## Char111

Brilliant news Gemcoe xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* 12 is good! I only had 9! Remember quality over quantity is what you want 0 Fx'd they do amazingly overnight  Keeping everything crossed for you 

*gemcoe* brilliant news!!! This is where it all speeds up! How great that you're such a close match also 

*2forjoy* brilliant news you will be having EC sooner rather than later  sounds like you've responded really well  hope your scan went well


----------



## willow07_123

Char well done on 12 eggs that's great! 

Not heard back re bloods yet.

Gemcoe really pleased for u! How long did it take to be matched in the end? Thanks. I'm thinking once I've had bloods back I will email them a pic anyway, saves waiting for the photo email lol 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Char111

Omg I totally forgot how much pain you feel after ec. My stomach is so sore had to get my mum over to sort Chloe out 
2forjoy if your ec is Friday make sure you bring paracetamol. I just may be the unlucky one that gets sore. 
Hope there are some matches this week x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Char 12 is great ! That's how many I got last time 😃
Sad about pain though I too had hat last time, it was terrible after I got home, hope Chloe's being a good girl for you, fingers crossed they all get busy tonight 😃

Gemcoe congratulations on being matched !! 😃😃

I'm waiting to be matched, coming up just 10 days though so I'm going to send another email on Monday 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* sorry to hear you're in pain I forgot all about that  I'm glad you got your mum to watch Chloe so you can try and rest  Last time I collapsed/fainted either the day before or day of ET I too had very high estrogen, so take it as easy as you can!

Got everything crossed for your fertilisation report


----------



## Jenbal

Good morning all,

Gemcoe- I am so so excited for you!!  
When do you start taking the pill? I started yesterday and finally feel like I am doing something!!

Char- fingers crossed for fertilisation! You must be excited to get the call.

Caz- I hope you are matched soon. Keep emailing!

Willow- how long have you been waiting for blood results? Mine took 2 weeks and I had to ask them. Don't think I would have heard quite as soon if I had not chased.

K161- have you been emailing every other day? I would let them km
Now that the waiting is really upsetting you. Is there anything that could be delaying the process?

I to everyone else. Sorry if I have missed anyone!!

Jen x


----------



## Char111

Hi hoping luckily I haven't fainted. I am a lot better this morning still in a bit of pain and my stomach my god is so swollen. 

Caz 12 eggs same as you. How many did you get to blast?
I am a bit nervous about the call. I had a dream non made it :-( and all this traveling and pain was wasted. 
Hope your well and your little one is doing well. 

Jen hope the 2 weeks of the pill goes ok. I was fine on it and it went so quick. 
Exciting times for you now. 

Hope these that are left waiting get matched soon. 

X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better this morning  my fx'd tightly for your fertilisation report today!!!


----------



## k161

Congrats for getting going Gem and Jen you'll be PUPO in no time.

Char glad you're feeling better, it'll all be worth it. 12 was my clutch lady time.

Willow email photo now, save time later.

Still waiting, 30 days now. My hubby and I decided to stop emailing after our one word response after I emailed back following their generic email. I was worried I'd annoyed them. They were so good last time I shared, telling me about where they were in the process and reasons for any delays. I know there was a delay because they forgot to tell me to redo to blood tests and did nothing for 2 weeks, but it's been over 2.5 weeks since they said they'd start things. Guess I'm a moron for thinking they'd speed me through due to the delay caused by their error.


----------



## k161

Apologies, I got my dates wrong. I've just looked at my emails and it's been 5 weeks since they said they'd start the matching process. I just want to cry.


----------



## Char111

Hi k161 I understand how hard it is waiting to be matched. Have you asked them why it's taken this long?

Well I got my call 4 envies have made it and booked in for Saturday at 10.40 unless I get a call. I hope they make it till day 5 even if I only get 1 good one. 

Hoping how many did you have make it when you did your last cycle? 

X


----------



## k161

Hey Char,

Oooh 4 is good. We had 5 fertilise and lost 1 in the next few days. 4 got to day 5 transfer. I'm sure your 4 are all going to be big and strong.

I've emailed and asked for an explanation but I've now received their out of office, so I've now emailed every man and his dog asking them what on earth is going on. This time last match I was stimming by now, I'm thinking it's going to end up being November before we even get started at this rate.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* That's great news I had 4 fertilise too hun!!!
I had 9 eggs (as recipient pulled out, otherwise I would of had 5)- 7 were injected and 4 fertilised... I had a hatching blast transferred on day 5 and have two frosties- a 4bb and a 5ab (I think)...

How are you feeling now? Nervous I guess? The wait to get them back inside is the worse isn't it!


----------



## Char111

Hoping I didn't know your match pulled out. 
That's good you have 2 frozen incrase you wanted to try again. 
I know the wait for fertilisation is horrible. I always worry in case it's bad news. 
C


----------



## Gemcoe

Hi Girls 

k161 - i can tbelieve they have kept you waiting this long, something cant be right. They need to explain to you whats going on. Really really have my fingers crossed for you!

Hoping -did they say why she pulled out, are you using your frozen embies? I still cant decide on whether im going to freeze any!

Jenbal - you got matched at a good point in your cycle, today is CD22 so have about a week to wait before i can start. I got the email today from them with all the planned dates etc. Very strange feeling isnt it!

Caz242424 - hopefully you will hear next week, it did take me almost 3 weeks so try not to worry 

Char - hope your resting! Cant wait to hear the update on Saturday  

Sorry if i have missed anyone.... Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Jenbal

Gemcoe- we can be almost cycle buddies lol. I haven't had any dates! I was told to start taking the pill quite quickly as when I was matched I was 3days into AF. I'm sure they will send them soon. What information have they provided?

K161- I would definitely email or call. That is far too long to make you wait!

Hoping- why did your match pull out? Congrats on your 4 fertilising. You just be so excited!

Char- so excited for you! Can't wait for an update!

Hi to everyone else!!

Jen x


----------



## k161

The response to my email asking why it's taking so long and when will I hear got the generic response ' I'm bring matched they'll notify me when they have a suitable match'.
I'm off tomorrow so I'm going to call. I'm toying with the idea of putting in a complaint if they don't give me an answer.


----------



## Gemcoe

Hi Jenbal the email was:

Hi Gemma,  

I am in a process of doing your synchronization and wanted to confirm some dates with you, please let me know if they would suit you.

-we are expecting your period around 1st of October
-start the Microgynon pill on day2 of your bleed and please let us know when you have started
-come in for a 'pill scan' on the 21st of October at 10.15am.  Please continue on your pill without break until this date (this is the appointment when we go through all your filled in consent forms, dates and medication; we will also teach you how to do your injections)
-as long as all is well in your and your recipients scan stop pill and start nasal spray to suppress your ovaries on the 22nd of October
-add Menopure injections to stimulate ovaries on the 29th of October
-next scan 3rd of November    
-after that you need scans every 2-3 days until you are ready for egg collection
-all dates are subject to normal scan findings and therefore can be
subject to change
-aiming for egg collection around 11th of November give or take few days
-we will re-check your Thyroid profile again in our pill scan appointment, please continue on your Thyroxine

Please let me know if these dates would be any good for you.


You should get something like this? X


----------



## Jenbal

Gemcoe- that's amazing. To have your estimated EC date is so exciting!! I hope I get this info soon. Are you going to do the injections yourself? I am bringing DH with me so that he can learn how to do it  

It must have started to feel real now. The waiting is excruciating.

K161- yes I would complain if they didn't have answers as to why you have waited so long. I can imagine it must be hard as we are all so desperate to get that long awaited treatment that you feel you don't want to rock the boat but if it is having a negative impact on your emotions and health then the only way to go is to demand answers  
I will keep my fingers crossed.

Jen x x x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I'm not sure why my recipient pulled out right at the last minute, all that was said is that something had prevented her from continuing but it was confidential so they couldn't tell me much...

*char* I remember that feeling like it was yesterday!!! Your embies done well last time so a good chance they will this time  Hope your pain/bloating is calming done now 

*jenb* my cycle was in 2013- think char was asking as we had the same amount of fertilised eggs and we followed each others journeys last time... Sorry if you thought that I was cycling now 

*gemcoe* we had no intentions of freezing but they said my two leftover blasts were really good! I'm not sure how much longer I will keep them frozen for though as I really don't think that I have it in me to do another IVF cycle/FET and oh said he doesn't want anymore children :/

*k161* I really hope that they find you a match real soon


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone, 

Char that's great news! 
I got 3 to blast, one that stood out, had one put back (Lottie) the other two didn't make it to freeze. 

K161   good luck tomorrow, you should try and talk to someone tomorrow, good luck x 

Jenbal and Gemcoe great that you can start doing so something 😃
It will go quickly now 😃

Everyone else hope you are well


----------



## rags_83

Hi to everyone, hope everyone is happy & well

I am excited but nervous for my appointment on Tuesday. My BMI isn't great so worried that is going to delay things, although I am losing weight which is good.

How long do bloods take to come back? Is it 6 weeks?

*Jenbal* - sounds like you are getting on well, super pleased to hear that. 

*gemcoe * - thanks for posting the email you got regarding dates, it's great to get an idea of what to expect.

*k161* - Did you speak to the clinic today? I hope they gave you a good explanation as to why you have been kept waiting so long.

*Char111* - Good luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.

*2ForJoy* - How are you getting on?

Sorry if I missed anyone

x


----------



## Char111

Hi rags  yes the bloods take 6 weeks but sometimes they are back earlier.  I am sure you will be fine for egg sharing. And I am looking forward to following your journey. 

K161 I hope you got some answers from the nurses and you get matched Monday x

Jen gem hope the pm treatment is going ok.

Caz hope Monday you get a match. 

Hoping hope your having a lovely weekend

Sorry if I missed anyone. 

So I got a call from lister all 4 of my embryos are top grade so Monday 11 is transfer. 
So excited but nervous as well. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

Fantastic news *char* so happy for you!!!


----------



## juliamc

hello ladies, Im currently approaching beginning my treatment cycle as a egg donor at the lister - at the moment im taking the pill, booked in for my pill scan on 14th of october. i just wondered if anyone else is at the same stage as me?
also, is anyone doing anything in particular in preparation for the ivf in terms of diet/health? Im generally really healthy - i go to the gym 5 days a week and eat really healthily and i have started to take the pre-conception vitamins (i should have started them earlier but its all happened quite quickly) and im having lots of fruit smoothies, salad and vegetables... how about alcohol? i dont drink in the week but like to have a couple of glasses of wine at the weekend - has everyone cut out alcohol all together? i read conflicting info on the internet - some say its ok to have the odd glass and some say avoid all together.

good luck everyone - really happy to have found this thread!xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hoping- lol silly me  

Caz- are you excited? What did u bring with you for EC in regards to books, change of clothes etc? Any update.

Gemcoe- they have said I will get my plan next week. It makes this all seem a lot more like reality when you actually have dates!!

K161- any news? Did you contact them?

Rags- fx for your appointment on Tuesday  

Char- that's great news! I'm sure everything will go well x

Juliamc- I am at the same stage. I started taking the pill on Wednesday and am waiting for my cycle plan. I'm am not the best to advise on diet/health, although I eat fresh food and lots of protein, that is as far as it goes. I avoid the gym as I did ballet until I was 18 and my body has just remained the same and had a bad leg injury. I think my outlook on this process is to eat relatively healthy and try to stay stress free. I know there are a few threads that have a lot of diet advice on here.

Hi to everyone else!!

Jen x


----------



## k161

Char - that's fantastic news, hope it continues to go really well for you.

Julia - I was told not to have any alcohol is best, and read that a couple sharing just one bottle of wine a week reduces their chances of success by 25% and that scared me into abstinence. Eat lots of protein when you're stimming and things like Brazil nuts and pineapple to help prepare for transfer. Best of luck!

AFM - I had a call from the consultant on Friday who assured me there's nothing wrong with me and I'm top of the matching list now. The person who was dealing with my matching is off so they got someone else to look at my file and they've asked me to start the pill at my next period so they don't make me wait intil the following cycle. I'm relieved that something is moving. They were even asking further questions to get me a match there and then. I think that when they made the oversight and didn't look at my file for 2 weeks, then realised my blood tests were out they put me to the bottom of the matching waiting list again, so I've been round twice. Thank you all for asking after me.


----------



## Jenbal

K161- I am so happy that you got the answers you needed and that you are finally able to start the process. I have my fingers crossed that you are matched soon.

Jen x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

K161 FANTASTIC news! I'm so glad you got answers and you can hopefully get moving again soon, it must be such a huge relief. 

Char I think today was the day? If I'm right I hope so much that it went well xx

Jen I'm starting to get excited about it all happening again now it feels a but real, no match yet but hopefully time will bring one 
With EC last time I brought a book, although didn't have wait too long and enjoyed as others have mentioned hotel lister! 
You have a tv, your own room, your own bathroom and great food! 
It's actually a very nice day! 
I brought a change of clothes and enjoyed a shower before I left, lol 
But you don't need to bring too much at all 😃

Rags good luck for you appointment tomorrow, I hope it all goes very well for you 

Juliamc I'm waiting to be matched hopefully not far behind you and during strimming I was advised by someone to drink a lot of milk ?!? I'm not sure why but I did get 12 eggs so hey ho! 

Gemcoe how exciting to have it mapped out so to speak 

Sorry to anyone I've missed


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone hope you all had a good weekend. 

K161 glad lister emailed you and gave you some answers. Hope you get a match sorted soon. 

Rags hope your appointment goes well today

Jen how is the pill going? Gemcoe how is the treatment going also?

Julia I are a lot or protein and drank lots of water and took qy10 and a preggie care bit and iron. I also had some acupuncture. Which was only 1 session as I have my daughter. Last time I did it twice a week. 

Well my embryos only 2 made it. 1 was a blast and 1 was a grade 1 morula whatever that means. They couldn't grade the blast yet.

This time round though my embryos weren't as good not sure if it's from having a 10 month old and lake of sleep and not having all acupuncture I am not sure. 
I just have a bad feeling about this cycle. But we will see. Fingers crossed. The transfer was done on my wedding anniversary so it was a special day anyway. I had both out back and have none to frezze. 


Caz what grade was your embryo when you had your one left over?  

Sorry if I have missed anyone it's hard to read back on my phone but good to anyone waiting or anyone starting treatment x


----------



## trina123

Hi all i send my picture yesterday and my husband has to send his blood results just really stressed out waiting to know if  we can egg share and then wait for a match


----------



## k161

Sorry for the lack of personals, I'm on my phone between jobs.

After a mere 5 weeks 6 days..... I've been matched. Such a relief. Bring on the hormones!


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*k161* Fantastic news on being matched  now time will fly by for you!!!

*char* I know we have already spoke but thought I would come on and say congrats on being PUPO a hatching blast is fantastic!!! Fxd!!!

*Hi to everyone else *


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Char the one I had put in was a 5aa I think, the other was a 4 something but I was only given the option to put one in as it was my first ivf, it wasn't good enough to freeze though,
how did you get two put back this time after last time being pregnant with triplets, did you have to push for it? 

K161 FANTASTIC NEWS!! 

Trina123 good luck and I hope you don't have too wait too long 


Hi to everyone else 😄


----------



## Char111

K161 great news on being matched. 
Hopinb thank you I found out today that my blast was an early blast not a hatching blast that's why they couldn't grade it. They called me to tell me none other embryos made it. They said it's not as good as a hatching :-( but we will see. 

Caz they let me have 2 as they couldn't grade the blast and morual they were happy to put in as well. I said I wanted 2 as the quality wasn't as good as last time and I also had 2 put back last time and lost one so I was worried only 1 and the doctor agree 2 was right for me. 
Trina I hope you get results back soon and you can be matched. X


----------



## Jenbal

Char- a blast is a blast. It's great. I have my fx for you! I am happily plodding along taking the pill at the same time every night like it will make a difference  

K161- I am so happy for you!! Are you feeling relieved? It has been a long wait but it will be worth it!

Gemcoe- how are you? Anything happening?

Hi everyone else!!

Jen x


----------



## Char111

Hi jen thank you. That made me laugh taking your saying taking the pill the same day. As I was the same I set my alarm and then took my little pill. The pill is the boring part once you get injecting then it starts to get exciting. And you will love the room and menu when you have EC. Hope the next few weeks goes quick for you now xx


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone. Hope u r all well. Still waiting for my bloods to come back. Its been 3 weeks now so hopefully not too much longer x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Char I have everything crossed for you I really hope they stick 😄😃 when is you official test date? 

Willow I hope you get your results back soon


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

Thank you for the well wishes for my appointment yesterday. All went well   I must admit we were shattered by the time we left! 

Just a few forms to complete and the wait for bloods to come back. Lets hope the next 6 weeks wizz by!

How is everyone?


----------



## willow07_123

Hi rags. Glad it went well, it is a very long day is t it!!

I emailed lister yesterday morning asking any news on bloods (been 3 weeks, I know it can take 6 but thought I'd ask as some of u ladies have had back sooner) I've not had a reply. Would u email again tomorrow? I know when u ring them it says if u leave a msg before 430 they will get back to u same day so thought this would be the same for emails??
Thanks xx


----------



## Jenbal

Willow- sometimes they are a bit hit and miss with emails but I have never emailed and not had a response. I would leave it until 3pm tomorrow and then call.

Rags- fingers crossed you don't have to wait the full 6weeks!

Char- I can't wait for the injections   I am having DH do them but I'm sure after the first time I will be sure he hasn't done it properly and do it myself. Lol.

Trina- any news?

Caz- thanks for the advice. I have heard so much about the food and it's making me hungry already  I'm always reading so will have my kindle at the ready.

Gemcoe- how are things?

Hi everyone else!

Jen x x


----------



## willow07_123

Yay my bloods r back so just waiting to be matched. I've also sent a photo to hopefully spead everything up 😃

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

Just a quick note to say i have been given my cycle plan!! So excited.

I have pill scan on 10th october  

Jen x


----------



## willow07_123

Jenbel great news. U must be really excited! How long did it wake to be matched? When r they expecting egg collection to be? (Just trying to get in my head roughly what to expect for myself) thanks x


----------



## k161

So good to see movement forward for everyone.
Apologies again for the lack of full personals but my phone is being a mare and playing up, upgrade's arriving tomorrow.

Yay to willow for progressing to matching, hopefully they'll be super fast.

Jenbal, gosh just over a week eek! We're not far behind with a pill scan on 27th x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Jenbal* not long at all now then!!!

*willow* congrats on being matched 

*rags* fx'd your blood come back quickly!

*char* will you wait until OTD or will you test early?


----------



## willow07_123

Hoping thanks but bloods back so now waiting to be matched. Hopefully won't take too long. Exciting how many ladies have now started! Xx


----------



## Char111

Willow great bloods are back. 

Caz any news on a match? 

Rags hope your blood results come back quick. 

Hope those that are doing treatment it's going well. 

Hoping no not going to test early. This time round I have no symptom at all. Were last time I had sore boobs now and lower back pain. 
Also I have been lifting Chloe so much and lifting her pram in the car which is so heavy. And lifting her in and out of the bath. Last time I was so careful. 
My test day is Wednesday and not going to buy a test till Tuesday next week. I don't want to ruin my weekend for poor Chloe if it's negative and I get a bit upset. 

Hope your well and shanaya is also.


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*willow* sorry I misread that!!! Fx'd you get matched ASAP!

*char* I'm keeping my fingers sooooo tightly crossed for you!!! We are well thanks, hope you and Chloe are well too?


----------



## Char111

Thank you hoping.x


----------



## dingle123

MATCHED!

Waiting for my period to arrive so I can start the mini pill. How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## trina123

Still waiting my docter holding everything up ahhhh


----------



## willow07_123

No worries hoping 😄

Dingle123 congrats on being matched! How long did it take to be matched?

How long did it take everyone else to get matched? 

Xx


----------



## dingle123

I was matched in two weeks, which is a pretty similar timeframe to my last two IVF cycles xx


----------



## dingle123

trina123 said:


> Still waiting my docter holding everything up ahhhh


I remember waiting for that doctor letter - so annoying!


----------



## trina123

Hi all been chasing up my docter all day then missed his call


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Everyone 
Hope everyone is doing well I'm still waiting to be matched 3 weeks later,
Really hoping to be soon !


----------



## willow07_123

Hope u don't have to wait too much longer Caz xx


----------



## Char111

Hi caz I hope you get matched soon. This is the frustrating part waiting to start. It took me a few weeks to get matched but did keep emailing so probably annoyed them lol

Willow it should take a few weeks but it seems done people are taking much longer. I guess it's all to do with how you look, height, eye colour and who is ready to be your match. I was lucky and they told me a lady who was my matched looked similar to me on my pictures. 
So fingers crossed you don't have to wait to long. 

Last time I was matched with my daughter Chloe it took a few days so I think they have changed things this time round. 

Afm 5 days past my transfer not really feeling much symptoms only back ache, head aches and my boobs are now starting to hurt a bit so I hope it's all a good sign.
When I was pregnant with Chloe I tested 5dp5dt and god a faint line but I am trying to wait this time round. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* well done for waiting! I too tested at 5dp5dt! I really hope your symptoms are all positive sign fx'd!!!

*Caz* fx'd you get matched real soon!

*dingle* congrats on being matched 

*trina* fx'd you gt your doctors letter soon!


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone ! 

Thank you Willow, Char and Hoping 😃😃😃

Congratulations Dingle 😄

Fingers crossed it's not too long Willow 😃

Char well done for waiting it must be so so hard 😄

Trina I hope you managed to get hold of your doctor 😄

Taking my mind off the waiting, I quit my job this week. 
I couldn't do it now with Lottie. 
I went back part time but had to do the same work load within almost half the time there. 
It was killing me, I feel relieved but also panicled.
Of all the timings why did I choose now, especially without a job to go too and hopefully about to start ivf 2. 
😃


----------



## Char111

Hi caz sorry to hear your job was really stressful sounds like you was really working hard and trying to fit everything in. At least now you can do your treatment stress free and spend time with lottie. 

Thank you hoping. Hope your having a nice weekend. 

So I did a test this morning (very bad but I couldn't wait any long it was killing me.
And I got a BfP it still a bit faint but you can see 2 lines. I am a bit shocked as I really thought it hadn't work. I know it's early days and I am still so worried as hardly have any symptoms. Last time I had way more but then I was carrying triplets. 
I'm going to test again in a few days and make sure it's still a postive. I just hope now it all goes ok as I really don't want to have to go through ivf again. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## willow07_123

Yay char11 congratulations 🎉🎊🎈. Fingers crossed for u! How many days since u had egg transfer? Xx


----------



## Char111

I had egg collection the 17th I am 6dp5dt. I hope it all goes ok now x

Hope your well willow and you get matched soon xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* CONGRATULATIONS      So happy for you!!!

*Caz* sorry to hear that things have been so stressful


----------



## Char111

Thank you hoping. I remember this all to well last time and I am just as worried this time. 
The 2ww is a killer. And then it's so long to wait for your first scan. I am just going to try and keep busy x

Hope shanaya is ok and your weekend is a nice one x


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I remember feeling like that still to this day must be so hard going through all them emotions again, I really hope time speeds up for your scan Hun!!!  I had my doctor do me betas last time which helped a touch with the time....

We are good thanks hope you're all having a good weekend


----------



## Bubbles12

Wow char!!! Mahoosive congrats!! You must create very sticky embies!!!

Try not to worry about the faint line, you are only 6dpt, you lucky to have a BFP at this point. My BFP's were faint at 8dpt.

Look forward to hearing that its gone big fat and dark in a few days!!

Xxx


----------



## trina123

Getting so stressed with waiting welldone char willow i no how you feel my docter never gets back to me keep calling


----------



## Caz242424

Omg ! Congratulations Char     
That's AMAZING news! 

Thank you Hoping and Char 

Trina good luck for Monday and calling your doctors


----------



## trina123

Thanks hun just want to start now want to get to the egg share then i no i might be a mummy very soon


----------



## dingle123

Char! Huge congrats xx


----------



## Char111

Thank you everyone. I have test again and the line it not getting darker. I did a test in the afternoon and it was negative so I don't think it's worked this time. I have no symptoms what so ever. I will test again tomorrow but don't hold much hope x
Good luck caz and dingle with the treatment I may be back on the treatment again soon :-( x


----------



## Caz242424

Char, 
Don't give up, 48 hours for hcg to double 
Mine did that to start with the positive negative thing 
I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Jenbal

Hi all,

Having a bit of a panic. Have just realised that I forgot to take my pill last night!! Will this have an impact on my pill scan on Friday?

Sorry for the me post but I have got myself into a bit of a panic!

Caz- stay calm. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Hi everyone else!!

Jen x


----------



## Char111

Thank you caz. I did another test a digital and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks so don't know what to think. Going to get blood tests done this week to reassure me. 

Hope it's not to long for you to start and lottie is doing well. X


----------



## Jenbal

Sorry. My last post mentioned caz. Was meant to say char! 

This forgetting the pill has made me  

X


----------



## Char111

Jen I forgot to take one of my pills so don't worry it won't effect your scan at all.  xx


----------



## fairylouise

Leaping on here at the last minute! I'm right near the end of stimms. Feeling a little frightened and unsure. 
They think there are 9 at the right size, I was hoping for more, I'm worried I won't get enough. If they don't trigger until tomorrow then I might get a couple more but who knows. 
I'm so nervous about it all. 
Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Jen good luck for your pill scan 

Char keep positive, I was going to ask if you had done a clearblue digital that gave me a positive when the other had given me a negative 

Fairylouise Hi and everything crossed for you 

AFm still waiting for a match, just over 3 weeks. I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## willow07_123

Fairylouise good luck with rest of your treatment. 

Jen good luck with pill scan. 

Caz hope u don't have to wait too much longer, I've only been waiting a week and Its all I keep thinking about. How often do u email them to check up? Have u sent photo in? We may get to be cycle buddies maybe xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi fairylouise. Just wanted to let you know not to worry. Before my ec I had 8 ready and 3/4 too small. They pushed me an extra day where I had a hot water bottle stuck to me and ate tons of protein.... Think Brazil's, danio yogurt, cottage cheese and quorn sausage's etc.....

I was convinced it wouldn't make much diff but on ec day I had 16eggs! 4 more than the potential 12 they were expecting.

Keep faith and keep warm!


----------



## Char111

Hi 2forjoy how is the 2 week wait going? Have you tested yet? I did another test this morning and it was very dark now. But have no symptoms 😕 
Thanks caz yes did the digital yesterday during the day and it said 1-2 weeks so will do it again next week as only have one test left of them and one more for my test day Thursday. 

Willow I emailed every other day at the end of the day this is important to us and I am sure they all understand how we all feel. I would email maybe today then again on Friday. 

Fairylouise the trigger shot will also help any smaller follicles to grow. And like 2 forgot says hot water and protein I also put my legs in the air against the wall for 20mins to get blood to the follicles . Good luck and canny wait to hear how it all goes x


----------



## 2ForJoy

So happy for u char! No I haven't caved yet,  am 5dp5dt today and dh is adamant we should wait til otd on sat.

I'm not feeling very optimistic as have had AF type cramps since transfer that are getting very strong now  I generally feel very much full of pmt, foul mood included.   my little EMB is just playing with my head and is really snuggled in


----------



## Char111

Hi 2firjoy I had terrible cramps after egg transfer that's all good signs. I tested 6dp5dt and got a faint line. U had done do well waiting x I really hope you get your BfP xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone,

Sorry no personals, on my phone

I have been told no one on their lists is a match for me and to have a weeks break from the pill ( which I only started 5 days ago when I asked them if I should start it as it may save me having to wait another cycle to start) 
I've asked for an estimated time frame which they can't give, they also said to keep replying to questions regarding matching takes away time from matching.
To be honest I'm feeling really upset, I really thought any day now I would get a call, I'd say I was average, obviously not! I was matched in 24 hours last time, both me and my recipient were successful,
this time I've been waiting 3 weeks 2 days so far. 
Safe to say I won't be emailing again.


----------



## Char111

Caz that's terrible. I think you should we write a complaint as that's not a nice emailing from them with regards to it's taking time away from them matching you  you emailing them. Have you emailed Diana the lady in charge ? 
They need to be more considerant to us ladies as it's so hard going through Infertilty 
Maybe your husband could call them and just ask? Mine did that. 
Hope your ok and hang on in there xx


----------



## fairylouise

Thanks for your tips ladies. I have a hot water bottle and have a steak prepared for dinner and a glass of milk on the go (all the protein I had to hand!)

Any other gems for me to try?

The Lister called, I'm to boost my gonal f to 225 tonight and come in for a scan/bloods tomorrow, still aiming for ec on Friday.


----------



## Jenbal

Caz- I am horrified that they have responded in such a manner. I would have my DH call or ask for an appointment with a consultant for more of an explanation as to why they feel that they do not have a suitable match for you.

I know it is easy to say 'I would do ths, I would do that' but you have to do what is right of you. Keep fighting. My fingers are crossed that they realise the horrendous situation that they have put you in.

Like char said, have you spoken to Diana or was it her that emailed?

Hi to everyone else!!

Jen x x


----------



## fairylouise

Really bad day. Despite 225 of gonal f last night the littler follies didn't grow much. I have 8 maybe 10 so really touch and go for egg sharing. Im to take 300 tonight and trigger at 11pm. 
They were worried about ohss and said they thought I'd have plenty so this is all such a different picture to a week ago. 
I'm devastated.


----------



## Caz242424

Fairy Louise 
I'm so sad to read your post 
I have EVERYTHING crossed for you for egg collection, please wait and see.
If you can get 8 there is still a chance 
Don't give up


----------



## Caz242424

Jen and Char thank you very much for the support, it hasn't been Diana, I will keep that in mind 
I had just about had enough yesterday 
I'm actually single,
I'm not experiencing infertility in the same way as any of you lovely ladies, I think you are all so strong xxx


----------



## trina123

Well getting down hearted bloods are bk but my iron low and high white cell count my docter still not send the letter feel like im never going to start hope everyon is good xx


----------



## willow07_123

Fairylouise and Caz thinking of u both xx

Trina thinking of u too xx

Hi to everyone else

Well I got matched yesterday but had to decline as clashes with our holiday we have booked and the lady doesn't want to wait, her loss lol. We r both on the pill so could have had egg collection as early as nov 3rd so feeling bit down about it but hay ho. They reckon I shouldn't have prob being matched again. We r looking at starting treatment end nov beginning of doc so fingers crossed it goes to plan!


----------



## emjay02

Wow, it is great to hear that things are progressing for everyone.

Caz don't give up, they have to find someone for you sooner or later!

We've had all our blood results come back okay (much quicker than expected) so they have started matching. I am really hoping they find someone before my cycle starts next Friday so that I can start the pill. But I know that it will probably take much longer. Am fighting the urge to harass them!

Good luck to everyone.

Mj


----------



## fairylouise

Thanks guys 
i feel much better today. It will be what it will be. 
I ha an acupuncture session with Emma Cannon who was fantastic and saw me at the  last minute. I really recommend her.
I'm just chilling in my hotel before I meet my husband a bit later for dinner and then an early night to prepare for tomorrow. 

X


----------



## KEH

I hope you don't mind me butting in (when I post a reply on a thread I sometimes feel I am interrupting a conversation!). Having been lurking for a while and due our first appointment at the lister in a couple of weeks I'd love to seek your thoughts- DH and I are looking into egg sharing, to be a donor. We've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and have had one failed IUI and on the NHS waiting list for IVF. By my best guesstimates we'll be waiting for 6-9months from this point. DH is concerned about the impact on any NHS cycles we might be entitled to, ie would we now longer be potentially allowed the two nhs funded cycles if we were to need them. Any advice would be appreciated. I hope to get to know you all much better over the next couple of months  all the best

From a very appreciative newbie x


----------



## rags_83

*Caz242424 *- I was sorry to read you are having problems getting matched. It's so hard but try to stay strong and positive. How are you feeling today?

*Char111* - How are you?

*Jenbal* - How are you getting on?

*2ForJoy* - Fingers crossed, any update?

*Fairylouise* - All the best for today. I will be thinking of you.

*emjay02* - Pleased your bloods are back. How long did you wait? I am still waiting for mine but it hasn't been long.

*willow07_123* - How frustrating for you. Hopefully you will be matched again soon.

*trina123* - What advice have they given you about your bloods? If you have low iron try Spatone Iron Sachets, not sure about white cells. I had a phone appointment with my GP to folllow up on the letter, perhaps try the same to speed things up. Hugs xxx

*KEH* - Welcome! I don't have any experience with IVF on the NHS so can't help there but I wish you all the best.

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## trina123

Well I got hold of my doctor he letter today I hope  not heard anything else from the lister rags this wait is to much willow did you get matched


----------



## trina123

Hey everyone I'm not on the pill shall I get it today or do I have to wait for the lister and what pill do I need helppp


----------



## Jenbal

Hi everyone,

We are just back from our pill scan and have to nasal spray tonight. They said they would call if any issues with recipient. I have a big bag full of  needles, sharps bin, menopur, ovetrelle trigger shot, and pessaries. It all seems so real. DH had to do a practice injection and it wasn't bad at all!!

I finally feel that this is real  

Trina- the lister put me on microgynon when I was matched. It may help if you get some from your doctor but the posted mine to me.

kEH- welcome!! We gave up on our NHS go as the doctor was always late by over an hour, she was rude and told us basically that we should just go private (with a clinic that she works at on the side). I think egg share is perfect for me, I just can't believe I didn't know about it sooner!

Fairylouise- fingers crossed for you  

Emjay- I was matched 2 days after AF so I could start the pill straight away. Hope this happens for you too.

Willow- enjoy your holiday!

Caz- how are things?

Char- how are you getting on?

Hi everyone else.

Jen x x


----------



## trina123

Jen does it have to be that pill cos my doctor said he has that but different name on due on so I thought to save time will start taking it it's the second day isn't it of your period and same time everyday rang lister but they never get bk to me well done on getting started


----------



## Jenbal

Trina- I was told anything between day 2 and day 5. I am not sure whether it has to be microgynon or not. Usually if you call the lister before 4:30 they call you back the same day.

Jen x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Hi rags, otd is 2moro, very nervous as I have had horrendous AF pain that's getting worse   well see. 

How's you? X


----------



## Jenbal

2forjoy- fingers crossed for tomorrow!!

I have just done my first nasal spray. Is it normal after sniffing to be able to taste the spray? Yuk!!

Jen x


----------



## fairylouise

Just a quick update as I'm shattered so rather an impersonal post from me, but just to say it went well. 
They got 10 in the end so 5 each for me and my lovely recipient. Xxx


----------



## trina123

Thats great fairylouise and jen any nose spary you can taste afterwards


----------



## k161

Jen, try a boiled sweet after your nasal spray, helps combat the bitter taste. x


----------



## 2ForJoy

Thanks jenbal. Sorry, I have no sniffing experience... I'm a sneezer so was ?lucky? Enough to be on injectable suprecur x   ^


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Thank you very much for all your kind words 

So the day after contacted them
and I was told there was no one I could be matched with on listers books and I should stop the pill,
I get a call to say I have been matched!? BUT they are not ready to start until the end of November so would I like to go ahead, or wait for a different recipient .
I said no although wishing I had said yes as at least it would be a match! Hopefully I will get matched again.
Seems like the opposite problem to you willow! 


Fairylouise that's fantastic news!  😄

Jen yes it is normal and it tastes awful!! But I took it as a good sign that I had sniffed it enough 😃

2forjoy good luck for tomorrow 😃

MJ fantastic news that your bloods are back and fingers crossed you are matched quickly 😄

Rags how are you getting on? 😃

Trina glad you got your doctors letter 😃

Char hope things are progressing as they should 😄

KEH welcome 😄

K161 how are you getting on? 

Really sorry if I have missed anyone


----------



## k161

I'm glad they got back on the case Caz. I get the distinct impression that the left hand doesn't know what the right hand's doing at the Lister right now. Hopefully a new better match for you soon.

I'm waiting for AF to appear to start the pill, but of course she's late, which she never normally is. Hoping it doesn't delay treatment.


----------



## Char111

Hi everyone 

K161 hope your ad starts soon. It's always the way when you have want it to come. 

Willow sorry you couldn't go ahead with the matches and I hope you get another one soon. 

Jen how is all the treatment going. 

2forhoy good luck with testing. 

Caz I hope you get a match soon it's stupid they expected you to wait till the end of November. I really hope it gets sorted soon. 

Well I got hcg done and it was 473.8 so quite good for 4 weeks 2 days got another one Monday. And done loads of tests and they are all really dark. It's saying 2-3 on the clear blue 2 days ago so hopefully that will go to 3+ next week. So fingers cross it keeps going ok. 
I still have no synptoms. My breasts don't even hurt. I feel more hungry and tired but that's it. And that's what is worrying me 

Good luck to everyone starting treatment or doing treatment and have a good weekend


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

Thats a really good BETA i know this part is always a worry but every pregnancy is different. Also, at this point on your last pregnancy, you were pregnant with triplets which could intensify your symptoms.
Im so happy for you that you got a BFP. Well done!!
I had my EC yesterday.... 36 eggs!!!!! Thats 18 for each!!! Shocked!!!!

Xx


----------



## Char111

Thank you hope my levels at 4 week last time was 1100 but yes like you say I was having 3. 

Wow you got a lot of eggs. I can't wait to hear how many fertilise. That's fantastic news. Keep me posted. X


----------



## Jenbal

Thanks for the advice in regards to the nasal spray. It's horrible, especially at 7am!!

Hope- that is amazing!! I am so impressed. Fingers crossed for fertilisation. Xx

Char- everything is going well. Your HCG sounds brilliant from what I have read. Keep us posted with results on Monday!

K161- has AF shown yet? 

2forjoy- I would have preferred an injection to the spray. It's OTD today!! Any news?

Fairylouise- congrats. Fingers crossed for fertilisation. 

Hi everyone else  

Jen xx


----------



## 2ForJoy

Ha jen, I can imagine ho nasty the spray tastes! Yuck! I will defo request injectbles again next time.

Wow hope! Or should I say hen?! That's amazing, well done!!! Any fertilisation nrews yet?

Char ur hcg sounds spot on!  

K161- typical witch. Try a foot rub or massage? Hw bottle?  

Afm- well its otd. I woke up at silly o'clock, of course, but tested at 8am.... BFP! I can't quite believe it! Were cautiously happy for 2 reasons, the line is extremely feint even tho its a fmu on a frer test. I'm squinting feint. I also still have these very strong AF pains and vaginal fluttering / spasms that usually happen at AF.  

Am trying to find a local clinic to go get beta hcg done on Monday. My clinic is so far away in London. I really want to be happy and am trying so hard to be positive


----------



## Jenbal

2forjoy- Congratulations!! A line is a line. I am so happy for you!      

Jen x x


----------



## Bubbles12

2forjoy.... congratulations!!

I had the call... they actually had 38 eggs not 36!! I had 10 immature eggs so that left 28. They split the 28 down the middle so i had 14 and out of the 14, 11 fertilised! So i have 11 embies in the embryoscope. They said i will have a blasto transfer. But, they wont call me untill tuesday so i wont know how they are getting on :-(.

Just for the ladies that dont know me.... i am not egg sharing at the lister, but i did on my last cycle so i like to keep in touch with you all especially char and hoping. But as im this boards moderator, i follow all your lister journies so feel close to you all anyway.

I hope you dont mind me gatecrashing every now and then  xx


----------



## k161

Congrats 2forjoy! So happy for you.

Fantastic numbers Hope, keeping everything crossed.

I went for the old trick of wearing light coloured trousers and the old witch turned up finally!


----------



## Jenbal

I found something that gets rid of the nasal spray taste!!

Homemade churro so with cinnamon sugar and Nutella dipping sauce. YUM!!  

Xx


----------



## fairylouise

All 5 fertilised!!!!,!


----------



## fairylouise

2forjoy
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## willow07_123

Hi everyone. Lots of great news on here at mo! 

Char so pleased for u! And 2forjoy! 🎉🎊🎈

Fairylouise excellent news they all fertilised! 

Hope u must be over the moon with that many eggs, well done u! Out of interested how many did they roughly think u would have before they did egg collection? 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Bubbles12

I am very happy with the result, especially as i wasnt responding to stims for the 1st 10 days and had to stim for 17 days in total.

On my last scan last monday they counted 25 follicles that were of the right size and lots of little ones.
To be honest, ive been to 3 clinics now, and all but one predicted lower than i actually got. The lister were the only ones who predicted more.

Lets hope most survive to day 5 so they can go in the freezer.... oh and that i dont get OHSS!!

XX


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

2 for joy congratulations  

Char fantastic news! I didn't have symtoms at all until around 7 weeks then Ingot morning sickness all day everyday until 14 weeks ! Try not too worry 😄


Hope OMG ! 38 eggs! Well done and imagine how your recipient feels too. Amazing 😄

K161 glad she finally came 😄 and I totally agree about the left and right hand lister! 

Fairylouise brilliant news 😄

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Char111

Hi hope great news re- eggs collected have you had an update on how many made it? 
Do keep us posted. Xx

Caz I hope this week you at least hear something from Lister. 
And thank you for the symptoms advice. My main worry is lake of breast tenderness they have grown but I have no pain. Last time I was agony. I am wondering if it has anything to do with stopping breast feeding only 4 months ago as they have gone so small since I stopped nursing. (Sorry) did you get any breast pain early on? 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Willow and jen and 2forjoy and everyone else.

I have another bloody test tomorrow feel so nervous as I am worried my levels have not gone up. 

X


----------



## trina123

Welldone 2forjoy and hi to everyone well no news this end called the lister a few times noone has got back to me about taking the pill and dont no if they got mydoctors letter or about the blood tests since they daud about the white cell count feel like giving up this waiting around is to much im always chasing people


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Char, no I got no Breast pain at all, Only later in pregnancy and I still get it now I guess from breast feeding.
Good luck with your blood test  

Trina don't give up, I would try a few different numbers for the lister and see how that goes and do mention that no one has got back to you  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fairylouise

They called this morning an and my transfer back until Wednesday. 
All 5 are grade 1 and they can decide which are the front runners! 
They even mentioned a possible day 6 transfer. 
Anyone know anything about day 6 transfers?!
So relieved they are doing well but so nervous


----------



## rags_83

Fairylouise - GREAT news


----------



## fairylouise

Thanks rags! So pleased but not getting any hopes up yet. Xxx


----------



## Char111

Fairylouise well done. I have not heard of a day 6 but may your embryos are that good they want to take them to day 6 so well done.

Caz have you had any news yet?

Well I had hcg blood taken today and it has gone from 473 to 1105 going to another test this week just to make sure it keeps going up. 
X


----------



## Caz242424

FANTASTIC news Fairylouise 😄
Everything crossed they keep going well 

That's great news Char, it's doing what it should 😄😄

I've heard nothing, 4 weeks now. 
My magical match appearing after there was no one to be matched with 24 hours after I kept complaining, that conveniently couldn't start until end of November/Dec.


I've decieded to stay on the pill have the break as normal when it comes and go back on it, then I'm ready and not stress out anymore. 
Ive asked if I can have copies of my test results which I can for a fee of £25 and I'm going to enquire with other clinics.
I'm average characteriarics. I have had a last successful cycle as did my recipient. Last time matched in 24 hours.
There can't possibly be no matches, I'm also still ****** off with the whole by responding to you takes time away from matching answer I got.



Any recommendations of other good clinics will be much appreciated ! 😄


----------



## trina123

Hey caz im started to feel the same way they never get back to dont no if i should start the pill or not dont no about my tests or if they have my letter


----------



## k161

Fairylouise - congrats on having good strong embies, someone I cycled with first time had a day 6 transfer as there were so many strong ones they wanted to maximise her chances by giving them an extra day and working out which were the strongest of the strong for the fresh transfer. Everything crossed for you.

Caz and Trina - when communication with Lister got really bad about my matching I went direct to my consultant who assured me everything was going to schedule but miraculously 2 days later I had a match and the pill was on its way to me. If I had to hazard a guess I'd say that this new matching by photo is what's delaying things, I guess it's a more subjective process so they're not making the matches they would have done previously when it was based on a handful of characteristics. Guess it's frustrating for us as we're not too fussed about whether the recipient looks like us, but I guess the recipients may have requested closer matches. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## Caz242424

Trina I really hope you hear about the doctors letter soon  

K161 I agree with you totally, if I was having donor eggs I would want it to be right, apart from everything else they are going through people needing eggs spend a fortune and wait for months. 
I just feel that as we said before the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing and I've had enough of being fobbed off. 
God knows if I will ever get copies of my results! 😄


----------



## 2ForJoy

evening ladies.  So sorry I've been AWOL for a few days   I've now completely lost track of where everyone is so bear with me whilst I catch up!

After OTD on Sat I needed to stay away from the internet as I was driving myself insane constantly googling as to why my line was so feint and why have such strong cramps.  It's been bad enough that I been POAS at the crack of dawn each morning for my piece of mind!  The   is still there  

Well I am still getting the pain and my g-d it is doing my head in   Butttt... I have last night had a beta hcg done that has confirmed I am defo preggers!  At 4+2 (16 dpec / 11dp5dt) my HCG is 472.  Good apparently?!

I have spoken to the clinic who want me to go to EPU and get scanned as they think I have OHSS which is whats causing the pain and sicky feeling.  In a way I hope it is that and not anything more worrying (eptopic or m/c   ) So I have a GP apt 2moz who i'll get to send me over.

I hope you girls are all good?  Will catch-up soon- I need to sleep now though x


----------



## fairylouise

Sorry to post and run, will catch up later
How long will I be in the clinic for transfer in total do you think?

Thank 
FL xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi they just got back to me today saying still not got doctors letter and reviewing my bloods she said wait 2 week but they stated me on the pill so its a start


----------



## fairylouise

Hello 
A bit of an update. 
Had a 5 day transfer today. Top quality blastocyst and due to my age they advised only 1 going back in. We took their advice. Transfer went smoothly.
The remaining 4 were still going strong today. 1 more at pre blast stage.
3 more heading in the right direction but slower. 
They will ring tomorrow to see if any are suitable for freezing. 
However, all in all we're really pleased.
I saw Emma Cannon afterwards for acupuncture. She's by Sloane Square and very good, really lovely too. I recommend her. 
OTD is next Friday. That seems a long time away!!

Hope you are all well. 
Xxx


----------



## trina123

Welldone fairylouise blowing babydust your way


----------



## 2ForJoy

well done fairy louise!   you get your BFP.  Are you working through your 2ww? x


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey ladies

Any news on matching yet??

Char - how are you getting on? OTD must have passed by now, are you convinced your going to have another baby yet?

AFM - im 2dp5dt with 2 embabies. I spent the night in hospital the night of transfer due to OHSS. Ive never had so much pain. Now im dosed up on codiene to keep the pain away. Still look 6 months pregnant, hope it stays that way!

No frosties for me, they were not good quality but im hoping i wont of needed them anyway  

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi hope im wishing for you no still waiting they want hubbys bloods now  yet before they start dont think i will start till next year at this yet


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Trina hang on the wait will hopefully be worth it 😄

Hope I have EVERYTHING crossed for you   
Sorry to hear about the ohss though hope your feeling better 😃

Fairylouise I hope everything is going well on your 2ww and that you had some frosties from your cycle 😃

2forjoy hope your pregnancy is going well and you are feeling better 😃

Char also hope your pregnancy is going well and that your starting to get more symptoms 😄

Sorry to anyone I've missed


----------



## fairylouise

Hi guys!
Going mad on the 2WW! 
Was dong well but today I've been really cramps and I'm so worried that it means it's all gone wrong. Cramps, back pains and some pains in my uterus
I'm so worried it means it's going to fail.


----------



## fairylouise

Fairylouise said:


> Hi guys!
> Going mad on the 2WW!
> Was dong well but today I've been really cramps and I'm so worried that it means it's all gone wrong. Cramps, back pains and some pains in my uterus
> I'm so worried it means it's going to fail.


How's it all going everyone?


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is well. 

My bloods are back - hoooooray. All ok except they said my TSH is a little high so the doctor has sent a Thyroxine prescription to start taking straight away. I can only assume it won't be too much of a problem.

Now waiting to be matched


----------



## emjay02

Hi all. 
It is so great to hear how well everyone is progressing! 

I have been matched and go for my pill scan on Tuesday 28th. I still can't believe it is happening!  Am so excited, and nervous. I know lots of people have had problems with LFC but I have been so impressed by their speed and efficiency so far. Time for me to finally address that heap of paperwork! Eek!!

I'm hoping and praying for the best possible outcome for all of us.

Mj


----------



## rags_83

*emjay02* - Congratulations on getting matched, out of interest how long did you have to wait to get matched?

I know what you mean about the paper work, I think I will take a look at mine tonight!

x


----------



## emjay02

Hi rags_83. It took just over a week which really surprised me! Hope you don't have long to wait. We could be cycling around the same time 😃.

Mj
x


----------



## matronicon

Hi ladies.

It's been a while since I posted here, I guess I've just been trying to put it all out of my mind while I had to wait for paperwork etc to be sorted out. Over the last few months I've had issues getting a letter replied to by my GP (the original was sent on July 21st, but it was only replied to last week!). I finally had that replied to, which was fine, my GP had no reason to prevent me from going ahead. I had my blood tests back, and I'm not a carrier of Cystic Fibrosis, Hep B Core, Hep B, Hep C, HIV etc... YAY! I have however been given a prescription for a low dose of Thyroxine because apparently my thyroid level is a little low. Since my original consultation I also was informed I have a few symptoms of PCOS so the clinic want to be sure they don't over stim me when we do finally start treatment.

Now I'm waiting on my fiance to finally get registered with a GP. When we moved he never re-registered, and he really needs to to get his blood tests done before we can start. That's the only thing standing in our way now, and he still hasn't even picked up the application form. I'm starting to wonder if he actually cares whether we go ahead or not. 

A girl I went to school with just announced on her ******** page earlier that she's expecting her second. I have no idea why but this announcement just hit me hard, so I'm now having a little cry into a bowl of ice cream. I suddenly feel really down about the whole situation, and I'm really not sure my fiance feels the same, because he's making no effort to do such a small job, but it's the one thing stopping us starting treatment next week in theory. 

Ugh. Sorry for the rant! Hope you are all doing better than I am ladies x x


----------



## fairylouise

Sorry to post and run! I'm off out but had to tell you
It's my OTD and it's positive!!! I'm pregnant! 
I'm hoping somewhere my recipient is as happy as me!!!!!


----------



## Char111

Fairylouise great news. 

Matronicon welcome.  And I hope you get all your blood results back soon. Yes can very hard when someone's says there pregnant and we are all going through ivf not knowing what will happen. I wish you all the luck in the world for your treatment. 

Emjay great news on being matched. 

Rags any news yet on being matched? 

Caz willow any news in being matched yet?

Hope how is the 2ww going?

Well good news for me I had my 6 week scan today and saw a heartbeat. I really thought I would have an empty sac as I have had no one symptom. 
Got another scan in 2 weeks if I can wait that long as having no symptoms is killing me. 

Good luck to everyone else I have missed x


----------



## Bubbles12

Char,

Ive been thinking about your scan today, so glad all was well!
Ive been in hospital for 2 days with Moderate OHSS, so isnt nice but it will be so worth it.
They did my HCG on weds (7dp5dt) and it was 140, so im assuming that is a good number. Just got home and did a test. Its darker than the control line. Just got to wait 3 weeks now for my 7 week scan!

X


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

CONGRATULATIONS *hope & fairylouise*    Absolutely thrilled for you both  
Hope- poor you having OHSS hope you're feeling better!

*char* brilliant news Hun, how lovely seeing the heartbeat nothing better in the world! I hope you & Chloe are well?


----------



## Char111

Hope your hcg leveles are good for only 7dp5dt. And great you have a really dark line. 

Hoping thank you it's still such early days and still don't even feel pregnant. I think I am comparing it Chloe's pregnancy and at this stage I had triplets. 
Hope shanaya is well. Chloe has just started crawling took her till now to do it but I a running round the house trying to make sure she donNt hurt herself. 

Have a good weekend. X


----------



## Bubbles12

Thanks ladies 

When did you ladies book your midwife app? How many weeks were you?

X


----------



## rags_83

*Char111* - actually they called today just to check on a few things as they were sending my profile to a recipient. They said I should find out on Monday if it's a yes! Fingers crossed & roll on Monday. 

Loving all the wonderful news ladies. 

Happy weekend everyone

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*char* aww bless her clever girlie! when they crawl that is it you are kept on your toes 24/7! Shanaya loves the bathroom right now! Trouble was as soon as she mastered crawling she thought she could walk lol (which she can't) so the bumps and bruises have been constant- constantly bashing her head 

Yes you had 3 at this point! Try not to compare Hun! I don't recall many symptoms apart from feeling really tired and nauseous but I'm not sure about week wise.. Well your scan and hcg levels prove you have a lovely baby growing so that's he most important thing  enjoy having no symptoms I would where you have Chloe to look after 

*rags* I have my fx'd for you that the recipient says yes!!! Fx'd!!!

*hope* I cannot remember when I done it- I think I called the doctor surgery after my 6 week scan or my hcg levels? I had an appointment about 9 weeks I think it was


----------



## rags_83

Feeling low. The recipient rejected.


----------



## k161

Aww rags I'm so sorry to hear that. I had that happen to me the first round and I felt it was a personal slight against me, but you've just got to chalk it up to one important characteristic for them not being quite right. I know recipients also say that they just shouldn't accept the first person offered. It's a horrible process *hug* Do they have someone else lined up for you?

AFM had my pill scan today and will be starting DR tomorrow. Can't believe we're going again, it's got to work this time.


----------



## Char111

Rags I just wanted to say when I first did egg sharing I had a match turn me down and it made me feel quite upset and this time round I also had someone turn me down. You will get there in the end. I know how you feel. This ivf can take over your life and waiting for a match is the worse part. 

K161 good luck with the treatment xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Hi ladies
I have been on the pill for 5 weeks, they started me on the pill at my 1st consultation. I had to come off 4 days ago as it was giving me low moods and I felt awful. They are now in the process of finding a match, hopefully not long and I'll start nasal spray... Has anyone suffered with the low moods on the pills?  
I am a nurse, I work shifts and I'm nervous that it will affect work etc. can I ask, did anyone have some days off for ET, if so how many? 
I would like to find my cycle buddies, does anyone know what month I'll be as I haven't started DR yet just the pill? 
Good luck, it's very exciting.. My 2nd attempt after a successful 1st attemp. Praying it works, I'll be 35in February, won't be able to share after that, so it's my last attempt xxx although they said my ovarian reserve and results were fantastic.😄 xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

When the lister put me on the pill to sync my cycle i was foul! Never in my life has the pill affected me (although i havent been on the pill in 9 years) but this time, i was biting peoples heads off then crying because i didnt know why!

Its completely normal.

X


----------



## k161

I agree, I find the pill awful. I was only put on once they had a match thankfully though.
Hope they find you a match soon x


----------



## Shyeshye

Hi all. 
My AMH level was 21 is this good, I don't have a clue, she said it was? Anyone know if this is good or what it should be? Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Have just had a quick read and catch up and so great to hear how well things are going. 
I finally got matched after about 7 weeks of waiting but I did have two rejections that slowed things down and also like others have said made me feel really sad. 
Also agree with the pill comments and can I add my skin has been TERRIBLE since I've been on it. 
My pill scan is not for a few weeks but at least I have dates sorted and will fit a cycle in before Christmas, yay ! 
Shyeshye I think that's a good AMH, but I'm sure someone that knows more than me will come along soon


----------



## Bubbles12

Caz,

Thats fantastic that they will fit in your cycle before christmas... fingers crossed you get an amazing present this year... the best!

Xxx


----------



## Char111

Caz I just wanted to say fantastic news on finally getting a match. 
All the waiting will be worth it and hopefully your get a BPF for Christmas 
Good luck with all the treatment. Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi hope and char 
Thank you both so much for the support 
Char fantastic to see your pregnancy going well 😄😄😄😄😄
Hope OMG twins !!!! 😄😄😄😄😄😄😄
Everything crossed things continue to go well for both of you xxxxxxx


----------



## emjay02

Hi everyone

Hope, what great news! And twins too, double cuddles.

Well I have been stimming for a week (not the most enjoyable experience) and had my second scan today. Only 4 big(ish) follicles   They didn't seem too concerned but then the person who did the scan said I might need to start thinking of other options. I.e. donating this lot and then doing another cycle. I suppose they will up my FSH dose but am waiting to hear. Will 7 days be enough time for another 4 follicles to mature? Any ideas? I think they were being a bit conservative because of my very high AMH and the risk of OHSS. Quite honestly, I would rather spend a couple of days in hospital with OHSS and have some eggs, than give them all away and have to do this all again. Irrational I know, just feeling a bit despondent. Nothing to do but wait I guess. 

I hope everyone else is having better luck!

Mj


----------



## Shyeshye

Big hugs   Emjay xxxxx stay positive xxx a lot can happen with eggs, I had loads In a short space of time  

I'm waiting for a call to say they have found a match...feels like forever this wait  Do they send your profile out to more then 1 person? I only waited 5 days before... I'm hopin being 7 years older doesn't make too much of a difference. 
Xx anyone know how it works when they are ready to match you? Xxx


----------



## k161

MJ - that sounds like pants news to hear. On my first cycle they told me that I was looking like I wouldn't have enough to share and like you I was debating about having to give them all over. It's really daunting, I think I cried for a day but by EC time they had 12 of good enough size. Have they decided to up your dose? I'm sure they'll get it right in the end they just have to suck it and see. I was at the Lister yesterday too. It's a small world.

Shyeshye - don't quote me but I think it's only one person at a time that gets offered your profile. Guess it saves them problems in case everyone wanted you.


----------



## emjay02

Thanks Shyeshye and K161. 
Another scan today. 8 Follicles but one is huge so is being ignored. I will likely go for EC on Monday (was supposed to be Saturday). Just desperately hoping I will have a couple more on Friday's scan. They haven't increased my FSH dose at all which is worrying. Maybe my bloods tell a different story? 

I think I need to have a nice cry and get it out of my system!  What will be will be.

Thinking of you all.
mj


----------



## matronicon

Hi ladies! 
Just had a bit of a catch up, I've been so busy with life I've just not had chance to sit down and read all your posts.

*Hope* I'm so happy for you! Twins! Sorry to hear about the ohss, but bet it's feeling all worth it now 

My fiance and I finally had our blood test results back. I needed my TSH retested because it was a bit high at 3.52, but after 3 weeks of thyroxine, it's come down to 1.5! James Nicopollous is happy with that, so I am too lol. OH's hiv/hep b&c status came back perfect, so now we are waiting to be matched! I'm so excited, it feels like it's finally happening. After spending so long feeling despondent and beaten down, I at last feel like it's all going to work out. Praying we can fit in a cycle before Xmas, that would be the best Xmas present I could ever have! 4 years ago just before Xmas I had my second ectopic, so to think that 4 years on I could be pregnant again with a rainbow baby is amazing. Trying to remain optimistic at the matching time, I know nothing is guaranteed but if I keep telling myself it'll happen before Xmas hopefully when the time comes I won't be in a flap! 

Hope you're all doing well, please keep your fingers crossed for me 

Mwah x

Edit: my phone autocorrected "OH" to "IT", bless, he always said technology hates him lol x


----------



## Loopyttc

Emjay - I just read your post and wanted to reassure you. We have been with another clinic before and I had ohss because they didn't monitor me and pushed me. I spent nearly 2 months unwell and we lost our bfp (which I think was partly due to the ohss). We are now with the Lister and the difference has been outstanding. Yes, they are more cautious and it took me longer to get to ec and I didn't produce as many eggs, but I know I'm much healthier and I hope that means we have a better chance. I can't explain how bad ohss was for me - I was so miserable and have never experienced such bad pain.

If the Lister wasn't wanting the best for you they would let you overstim and get lots of eggs at the detriment of your treatment rather than let you do another cycle (which costs them money). In my experience with them, they were very attentive and had my best interests at all times. Both my previous ec were horrific and I could barely walk - I was up and walking the dogs after this one because the care was so too.


----------



## emjay02

Thanks Loopy. I think I was just having a moment of frustrated-emotional-helpless desperation! The Lister have been amazing, I would not want to be anywhere else. I do feel a bit let down that we got so few eggs at EC, when they kept mentioning how high my AMH is. But as you rightly say, rather that than being sick and jeopardising a BFP. Sadly, none of our eggs made it to day 5. We are obviously gutted but will find out on Thursday if/when we can do another cycle. I hope we get to have another go soon, and at least now we know what to expect. I still have moments when I can't believe I am on this emotional journey but praying that it will lead to something special. Xx


----------



## Loopyttc

I'm so sorry to hear that Emjay - its all just so unfair. 

I totally understand the frustration and just wanting answers, its the not knowing why that is the most difficult. Hopefully your follow up appointment will shed some light and you can do another cycle soon. Good that ur amh is good - fingers crossed with some tweaking your next cycle is perfect.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I've got ec today


----------



## snow

Hi everyone - I'm new to the website, and have found this thread really helpful. 

I had my first appointment for an AMH blood test and an ultrasound at the Lister clinic this week.  I have just received an invoice for the blood test, I was not expecting to pay for this - I understand that there were some costs involved for registration, tests for my husband and anything beyond the basic IVF. The information that they sent through to me did not include this on the list of costs.  Now I am a little concerned that they may be other costs which come up suddenly. I have tried to contact the clinic to find out, but they are not open over the weekend

Would anyone be able to tell me the approx. costs they have had to pay on the egg share scheme? It would be helpful to know what to expect

thanks


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi snow,

Sorry for the delay, it seems i missed your post.

By now, you have probably spoken to the clinic but i would imagine it would be an admin error.

I already had OH's blood work done at a previous clinic and as we were dealing with frozen sperm, there was no need to pay for his bloods. So all we needed to pay for was HFEA and ICSI.

Good luck 

Xx


----------



## snow

Thanks Hope84, you were right - not all the info was passed on correctly to the accounts department.

We were there today, and now know exactly what to expect and when. Looking forward to starting it now, just have to wait for some test results to come back - hopefully won't take too long over the Christmas break


----------



## Bubbles12

Happy new year to all my Lister egg sharers... really hope that 2015 is your year

Any new lister sharers out there??

X


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Hello Ladies 

A quick introduction I am 31 DH is 33 we have 3 Children together and have been together for 14 years our childrens ages are 12,7 and 6 I was steralised during the birth of the younger and in total have had 9 pregnancies all loses apart from my 3 perfect babies. We made the decision almost a yr and a half ago to have another and we embarked on the egg share route with a clinic is Essex we never got a great feeling about the place but as they said my AMH was too low (11.2) but they would accept us on a trial and see how we go we thought everyone would reject us and went along communication was terrible and we felt like a number. Long story short we started long protocol after being on the pill for 2 months and on day 7 of stims the cycle was cancelled as I did not respond very well out of the 10 follicles I had only 3 were maturing above 14mm and the rest were around the 7-10mm mark. We were devastated we can't really afford to pay for IVF and egg share was our only option and the clinic refused to accept us again. I felt terrible for my recipient aswell as grieving for myself it was awful!

Fast forward a few months much research later and many phone calls every clinic I contacted would not accept us because of my AMH level and antral follicle count and the fact that I had previous poor response!! I contacted the lister clinic in Nov last year and explained it all to the lovely egg share team who were very sympathetic and said my AMH is not the worst they have seen and they would like me to come in and have it retested which i did Jan 2nd it came back lower 10.2 but my antral follicle count had gone up to 12 (2 weeks after taking dhea 25mg 2 x a day) as well as many other vitamins etc.. So another conversation and they said my AMH at 10.2 is ok and have provisionally accepted me as an egg share donor. My consultation is 22nd of Jan.

Now my BMI is raised due to all the IVF drugs the last time I gained so much weight and a combination of low moods and eating rubbish. I am currently following a diet plan and official weighin is tomorrow morning although a sneak peak yesterday says in week 1 I have lost 6lbs so fingers crossed its around that mark tomorrow but as a result I need to drop my BMI 4 points feeling determined and hopeful. I know Lister is BMI under 30 but they have not even asked me my weight yet or weighed me, perhaps they will do during the consultation on the 22nd I hope I am not far out of range by then  anyone of similar BMI's been accepted? 

I hope I will be on this board in the future to get to know you all. Has anyone had similar experience with low AMH/Antral follicles? did they change protocols because you didn't respond and still allow egg share?? any help/advice is much appreciated.

Sorry for the long post x

Edited just to add:
There is no problems with DH sperm all perfect in that area at least that's a relief!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi miraclebaby

Welcome to the lister egg sharing board. In the past, this has been a very busy bored bit has been a little quiet of late.. hopefully now christmas is out the way, it will pick up again.

It really surprises me that your last clinic gave up on you so soon. I have a very high AMH level and have never had a problem responding to treatment. When i was at the lister (for my 3rd cycle) it was a little slower but i still responded. My 4th (and latest cycle) which was at a different clinic was a little bit of a nightmare. I had not showed ANY signs of responding by day 10. At day 12, i went for bloods and thats when my hormone levels started to rise showing that my ovaries was starting to respond. If my bloods had showed nothing at that point, we were talking of cancelling, but i was lucky. I only had around 4-5 dominent follies for the 1st 3-4 days after i started to respond, but then BANG, my ovaries started having a mind of their own... to cut a story short, i had to coast for a few days for my hormone levels to drop a little. They got 38 eggs at EC and im now nearly 16 weeks pregnant. I really feel that your old clinic didnt give you enough time.

However, the lister clinic have a very good reputation... and have accepted ladies for egg share with much lower AMH levels than yourself and they have managed to get pregnant so all it ok still at this point.

As regards to your BMI... at a guess, how much are you over by. When i went, they never weighed me once amd accepted the weight i told them i was. I told them what i weighed the last time i weighed myself but i knew full well i had put on weight since then.

Unfortunately, i do not know about AMH levels.

Wishing you all the luck for your consultation.

X


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Hi Hope thanks for your reply wow this board is deffo on the quiet side :/

Regarding my BMI I am actually at 34 right now was 29 when I first cycled I am very short 5'2" if only I was taller it would not be an issue but first week on a strict diet and I get weighed in about an hour by my coach I know I am at least 6lbs down but hoping for around 8/9lbs off I am determined to do whatever it takes to get it back down. Just not sure I will have it down enough by the 22nd.

Do you know if Lister do egg sharers on short protocol? everywhere I have asked have all said they need to do long protocol for egg sharers I'm not sure why but I feel I would be better suited on a short protocol mainly I think that is the reason I didn't respond I believe my ovaries were shut down so much they just couldn't be stimulated back up again so I figure if that was cut out I would stand a better chance..who knows just a guess really.

Will update my weight and BMI soon x


----------



## Bubbles12

Come to think about it, i never even noticed until you mentioned it that all the ladies i recall on this thread have been on LP.... 

Im sure you can ask the question once accepted.
xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Weight update only 6lbs lost BMI now 33  

I think the LP is because it is easier to match cycle with the recipient ??


----------



## AngelFace84

Hello
I'm looking for a new clinic after 4 failed cycles.  I have read about egg sharing and seems interesting and something I could afford but not sure if my AMH levels are too low, hope84 you said you heard of women being accepted with lower AMH levels, do you remember how low? Wow 38 eggs, that's amazing and congrats on BFP, did you get to freeze your left overs ones? 

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Well done miraclebaby on the weightloss... i had to loss around 20lb for my most recent cycle... it was hard but as you can see, so rewarding.

Hi angelface, i cant give you facts but im pretty sure the lister has accepted a lower AMH level than 6... dont quote me on this but i do know that the lister is one of the few clinics that do accepted the lower range.

Yeah, surely did feel those 38 eggs! I egg shared so after the immature ones were taken out and the rest split, i was left with 14 embryos to which 11 fertilised. Unfortunately, i freshly transferred the only 2 that were fit for freeze. I have never had any fit for freeze in any of my 4 cycles.

X


----------



## willow07_123

Hi ladies sorry not been on for awhile but found it hard reading about everyone progressing with their treatment while I was still waiting. Finally started injections last night after pill scan was fine yesterday. Next scan 27th with rough plan of egg collection on 5th feb. Wanted to ask u ladies as can't rem from my treatment 6 years ago. When do I start using hot water bottle? Also when do I start drinking lots of water and milk and eating protein? Is it when I start the 2nd lot of injections or from now? Thanks xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

When you start stimming willow x


----------



## willow07_123

Thank you miclebaby2015 so when I start the 2nd lot of injections to make the eggs grow yeah? Thanks x


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Thought I'd just paste from Diary as I am being lazy lol

Update:

No weight loss last week hopeing that was because it was the time of the month, praying for a good loss next tuesday on my weighin.

So I had the Consultation at the Lister on Thursday which started as a disaster we was 1.5 hrs late due to an accident on the A12 and no the M11 you couldn't make it up!! I called the clinic to inform them I was on my way and what had happened they were understanding. We got to the clinic just as they were about to cancel our appointment  luckily the Dr agreed to see us anyway!! 

So we go through history etc.. with the lovely Dr and he really was lovely! all seems ok until we talk about my last cycle and being on a high does of gonal-f last time at a dose of 450 he was a little worried that I had failed to respond, however he did say that the previous clinic had cancelled my cycle too early (day 7 of stimms) and he would expect somebody like myself to need to stim maybe 12 days before they really see some action on the ovaries he thinks I will start of slow and then bang I will have loads  ... So after some discussion he agreed to accept me on the Egg Share and is going to down reg me with nasal spray and then stim me with max dose of menopur instead of gonal-f on the long protocol. I am happy he is giving me a chance and he was very optimistic that we would be successful and will achieve a pregnancy. My personal success rate is 56% chance of getting pregnant but he did give me a 25% chance of miscarriage for which he is going to start me on aspirin incase I have Thrombophilia which he seems to think I have as I have had so many miscarriages but we agreed because my last 2 pregnancies were a success that I should not need the test for it, however should I miscarry again we shall need to have this test done to check so we can prevent it in the future which is fair enough again he seems optimistic that some aspirin should sort the problem. 

Next we seen the councellor.. no problems to report here we had done this only a few months ago with another clinic so the session was pretty fast in all fairness. 

Then we met the Egg share nurses which were again very lovely and we went through A LOT of paperwork etc.. My BMI is still slightly raised so before they will begin matching me to a recipient I need to get that on the 30!! I have not got far to go and fingers crossed in perhpas the next 3-4 weeks I will have managed that if not sooner. 

So that is it for now I am over the moon I feel so positive this time around but I am stuck until I get this BMI down so to help with my Diet I am Joining the gym next week to help fight the fat  . Hoping I can maybe do a 3 month contract instead of a year as I don't have much use for a yearly one should I get pregnant we'll see.


----------



## Akaroa

Hi guys,

I am just about to embark on a DE cycle at the Lister. I've literally been sent a match this morning..... and I am absolutely terrified! It's all suddenly hit home that I won't be having my own genetic baby. The donor egg has different coloured eyes to me. I had told them that that was ok as my partner has brown eyes and I thought it would be weird to have a blue-eyed child when none of the DNA would be mine. 

Am I being silly?

Axx


----------



## Flipsy

*Akaroa* - we have Double Donor twins from the Lister & they are 100% ours. People say how much they look like myself & DH. People see what they want to see. You're never going to get the perfect match.

Good luck xxx


----------



## AngelFace84

Hey miraclebaby, can I ask what your AHM is? Been thinking about egg sharing but worried mine is too low.  Also roughly how much will this cycle cost you? I'm going to a open evening on 23rd at the lister, I'm nervous but excited to see what it's like.  

Akaroa your not being silly, prob just nerves kicking in!  DE are still your baby, it will grow in you and have all your goodness so please don't worry xxx

Ah flimsy, I would love twins so much! Your very lucky xxx


----------



## snow

Hi everyone

The clinic have contacted me to say that we will be starting the synchronisation process soon. Yippee. I think that means I will need to start taking the pill. Does anyone know when in your cycle you can start taking the pill? 

I've been  trying to be relaxed about the whole thing, and was up until this week, but have checked my emails about every 15 mins today to see if I've had a reply from the clinic to know the time frame! I need to find lots of things this weekend to keep my mind off of it.

Akaroa - you are not being silly. Genetics is such a small part of being a Mummy and Daddy. You will be doing the most important job by growing your baby. Good luck


----------



## Shyeshye

Best of luck snow. I donated my eggs with the lister, my recipient got a BFP. From my view as a donor, I think once the egg goes in to you, that's your baby to love and cherish.
I'm.so glad I was able to donate my eggs, I've just finished another cycle and got a BFP.I hope my recipent is just as lucky as the last. Good luck xxx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Angel - My AMH is 10.2 and this cycle is costing us nothing!! The only thing we may need to pay for should we need it is ICSI at £770 however my DH's sperm is perfect so they say so it should not be needed but will depend on the sample on the day of course  

Updated weight loss - 4lbs this week BMI is now 31 so close yet so damn far lol.


----------



## AngelFace84

Well done on the weight loss Miraclebaby feels good doesn't it, I put on about a stone and a half since my last cycle so looking at lossing that before I start my next one.  My AMH was 7.2 back in April 2013 so worried its dropped loads and worried I won't be able to do egg sharing.  We would have to do ICSI as DH sperm not great! But £770 is a lot cheaper than 10k and means we could go sooner than later!
Xxx


----------



## Akaroa

Hi All,

Can I ask, is there anyone on here that is getting the Endo scratch? And anyone that's periods have stopped that is having egg donation? I had a natural miscarriage 6 months ago and my periods have never returned. I'm taking the pill now as directed by the Lister but of course am worried....

And one more ask ; / 

sorry!!

but, even though I consider myself pretty computer savvy, I seem to be having real problems with this site, and it's stopping me using it. I can't seem to be able to find my posts (and responses) again once I have left the site. Is there some kind of 'settings' that I'm missing out on? Is there a way of tagging them or something?

Thank you so much ladies - I do hope all is going well with your treatments, I've found the Nutribullet quite a help, so I'd recommend that to anyone worried about their nutrition. I've been having a green juice with bee pollen and wheatgrass and Omega mix and feel full of vitamins - I do hope it does the trick!! : ))


----------



## willow07_123

Akaroa. Hi I can't help with your first few questions but to find your posts near where the page numbers are at top of the page is add a bookmark button. Press that and then when u want to see if anyone has replied right at top of page is my bookmarks button. Press that and all the pages you have added bookmarks too will be there. Hope that is of some help x


----------



## Akaroa

It is, thank you so much! I don't know why I didn't see that before - d'oh!! Great, I'll be able to get involved a bit more now - thanks again x


----------



## rags_83

*Akaroa* I haven't had the endo scratch before. I have heard it can be painful but I must admit if it was offered I would go for it.

This thread has been so quiet lately. How is everyone getting on? Is anyone due to start treatment soon?

Hope everyone is well.

X


----------



## Akaroa

Thanks rags_83, I'm booked in for the scratch next week, I'm not worried about the pain I just don't want to do anything too risky, but all my research suggests that it can improve implantation so I may as well give it a go! 

How are things going with you?

x


----------



## willow07_123

I've just got a bfp with lister (yesterday) 😄 we egg shared but unfortunately only got 3 eggs so couldn't share. Lister were very nice and didn't make us pay to keep the 3 as they said it wasn't like I was choosing to keep them x


----------



## Flipsy

*Akaroa* - I've had the scratch a few times. You'll be surprised. It doesn't really hurt, more like a little cramp. Take paracetamol & ibrufen before & you'll be fine. Wear a panty liner or the such after because you may have light bleeding. Honestly it's over so quick & I wouldn't call it painful xxx

*willow07* - congratulations


----------



## rags_83

*Akaroa* - Good luck with your scratch next week. I'm just waiting to get started, hopefully will be soon.

*willow07* - CONGRATS hun, that is wonderful news. Super pleased for you 

xx


----------



## snow

Hi- We are starting our treatment in the next week or so = very excited. 

Was at the clinic today for 4hrs!!!!!! A very long wait at the pharmacy, but as usual the staff were lovely. The nurse mixed the meds for me, as I didn't want to make any mistakes at home, and I am already getting a bit worried about the needles. A bit of an information overload today. 

All seems so very real now. Told my boss at work last week, as I wanted to make sure there wouldn't be any problems with me taking time off, etc. He couldn't have been nicer, told me to make sure to let him know if things were stressing me out.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## rags_83

*snow* - was today the appointment where you have the 'pill' scan? I have the appointment coming up soon and was wondering how long to expect to be there. 4 hours is a very long time!

I am worry about getting all the drugs right and slightly nervous about injections.

I haven't get decided if I am going to tell my boss. I think I can get away with having a bit of time out of the office as she is travelling a lot at the moment but I will see how it goes.

x


----------



## snow

Hi rags_83,

I had to go back into see the nurse a couple of times, have blood tests etc. There was a bit of confusion about the treatment plan that had to be sorted out - but the scan lady was only running about 15 mins behind. Hopefully you will not be kept too long!

The longest wait was for the medicine from the pharmacy


----------



## k161

Congratulations Willow, that's wonderful news.

I've just been matched for the 3rd time and have started on my pill. Awaiting my treatment plan to come through. Looking forward to getting going but can't quite believe we're doing this all again. We were just having our initial consultation this time last year.


----------



## snow

hi rags_83 - how did it go today? Hope you didn't have to wait too long


----------



## rags_83

Hi *snow*, my appointment is next week. Time feels like it is standing still at the moment!

When are you starting your cycle hun?

x


----------



## snow

Hiya rags - I started in nasal inhaler on Tuesday, and the menopur  injections start on Monday. Luckily I'm getting a friend who is a nurse to do the first one as I am terrible with needles and my husband is a little worried about doing them.

Things seem to have moved quickly since we were matched at the end of January. They've moved the schedule forward by a couple of weeks


----------



## rags_83

*snow* That's great you have started already. How have you found the nasal spray? Also wonderful you have a friend to help with your first injection. I'm not overly keen myself and although my boyfriend has said he will do it for me, I know he feels worried about hurting me.

Great they moved you forward a couple of weeks. I feel like we have been waiting forever to get started. Roll on next week 

x


----------



## Akaroa

Huge congratulations *willow07_123 *, wonderful news, and thanks for your reassurance *Flipsy* - I'm strangely looking forward to the scratch just to feel things are moving. I was in the clinic today for tests for my DH - it was unusually quiet and all the staff were so calm and friendly - if only I could be the same!!


----------



## Mrsball

Hi ladies

DH and I are considering egg share and I've seen and heard a lot of good things about Lister.
I work in London so London clinics are probably more convenient for me than local.

I'm currently on NHS at Bart's and whilst I haven't used all my attempts yet I'm starting to think they just are not right for me.

Looking at lister website for egg share it has the following under eligibility

    Are 18 to 35
•    Have an acceptable AMH hormone level and antral follicle count
•    Have a Body Mass Index (BMI) of less than 30
•    Do not have any genetic or transmissible diseases
•    Do not have personal or family history of inheritable diseases.

So the first 3 are fine.
I'm 30, 5ft 5 and weigh 9.6 stone.
My hormone profiles are normal

But the last two are throwing me .....

Both of my grandparents have had breast cancer
One survived and one died.
Also, an aunt has had ovarian cancer.

Does this mean I wouldn't be eligible?
Surely most women these days have someone in their family who has had one of these considering how common they are?

Just wondering if it's even worth going for a consultation if this rules us out for egg share?

Thanks x


----------



## willow07_123

Mrsball. I have just got a bfp with lister egg sharing and they excepted me and my mum had breast cancer so I think you will be fine. Def think moving from Barts is a good idea. Lister r so lovely and amazing. We had our first cycle on Nhs at Barts which resulted in our just turned 5 year old tŵins so we got the result we wanted but I would never ever go back there. They made everything so stressful with how disorganised they r. X


----------



## emjay02

Congrats Willow! Wonderful news 

Snow & Rags, great that you are getting going. It seems to go much quicker once you start meds. Or not?! Do you have any ideas on dates for EC?

Mrs Ball. I have heard of others being accepted at the Lister with family history of cancer. So I'm sure you will be okay. Maybe they inform the recipient and it is up to her to decide? Good luck! You are definitely at the right place. I can't speak highly enough of LFC. 

Haven't been on this board for a while. Tried to put it all out of my mind (impossible) while waiting to get started again. FINALLY I've had my pill scan and got all my meds. I was told I needed to wait for my recipient to have a bleed as she is unable to take the pill. And she was away on holiday etc. so things were delayed even more. But now I was supposed to get my period today and... NOTHING!! I can't believe it. My cycle is normally so predictable. I am so worried that if it doesn't come in time things will be delayed again! Has anyone been in a similar situation? I don't know how I will handle another delay!! Honestly, so stressed already and haven't even started yet!

Mj
xx


----------



## snow

Hi emjay02 - hope things start to happen for you soon. 

I had my first injection today!!! I am so relieved, it didn't hurt - just felt it a little bit. Have been really worrying about it all weekend. EC is hopefully going to be around 9th. I am interested to see if I do get hormonal, the kids at school already think I am a moany cow - so they could really get it in the neck over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Quick question

When you are ready to start matching and they have found you a match what is the next appointment and how far down the road was it? do they send meds to you once your matched and then appointments or other way around?

Trying to remember my last cycle a year ago I believe I started the pill then I went in on my next bleed and had a baseline scan and started down reg I think... lol
Thanks


----------



## rags_83

*emjay02* - It is so good to finally have some dates and get moving. The wait has felt so long. I start meds this week, hooray! Any sign of AF?

*snow* - I am pleased you found your first injection ok.

*Miraclebaby2015* - After I was matched my next appointment was a couple of weeks later which was for the pill scan (I had been on the pill for a couple of months) they also repeated bloods & I collect my meds. My next appointment is just short of a week after I start my injections. Not sure if that is overly helpful for you.

How's everyone else?

x


----------



## emjay02

Rags - AF was a day late but they gave me the go-ahead to start injecting as planned. How are you getting on?

Snow - how are the injections going? Is someone helping you with them? Second time round for me and I still don't like doing them! How are your scans looking? My EC is also tentatively booked for the 9th! 

Miraclebaby - first time round once I was matched I started the pill, which they posted to me, and went for pill scan about 10 days layer. This time round i had to stay on the pill for a while after being matched because I had to wait for the recipient's AF (she couldn't take the pill). You get all your meds at the first pill scan. Ideally you want to be on the pill when you are matched (I think) so that you are ready to be scanned asap.  But then also you can't be on the pill for too long... hope that helps!

AFM - first scan today after 4 days of Gonal-F and things look okay (who knows right?). About 6 decent looking follicles. Let's hope there is a growth spurt over the weekend 😉. Back again on Monday.

Xxx
mj


----------



## snow

Hi emjay - Friday's scan was fine, the lady said that everything was average. Going back on Monday

Injections are going fine, considering I have done everything possible to avoid them since I was 17. Hubby is getting quite good at them - last night had to find a disabled toilet to do it in as we were out all evening. Not sure what people thought we were doing! Haven't had any side effects yet, but still a week and a bit to go.

Hope your scans all go well next week

x


----------



## emjay02

Hi all

How is everyone? It's been very quiet here...

Rags, how did your appointment go? Any dates yet?

Snow, how are the scans/injections going? I hope yours is going better than mine!

I'm booked in for EC on Monday. Had 10 follicles on yesterday's scan. One is very big (27) and another very small (10) so not sure if I will get 8 in the end. I was in the same position last time, 11 follicles (got 9 eggs) so feel a bit dissappointed to be here again. But nothing I can do so will just have to see what happens on Monday. 

mj
xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Some good news  

I am still 13 lbs off my target weight to start being matched (sneaky peek on the scales today say that might be 9lbs but won't know till official weighin on Tue  ) however the clinic has given the go ahead to start the matching process now!! so so happy  they apparently are going to send me the pill so I can start on my  next period around 18-20th March and start matching but to continue on weight loss in mean time.

How long from starting the pill was you girls matched?  and how long from being matched did you start treatment?

So excited now been a long long year!!


----------



## snow

Hi emjay2 - I am in a very similar position to you, we are also booked in for EC on Monday. The scan has shown follicles range in size, like you. I started of with 14 in the first scan, but I can't remember what she said yesterday - I know if was not as many. Will just have to wait and see what happens on Monday. Injections are going fine, but I will be glad when we do the last 2 tonight - I find the blood tests so much worse!  Good luck on Monday

Mircalebaby2015 - I had been matched a couple of weeks before starting the pill


----------



## emjay02

Hi snow, well 14 (or a couple less) is great! I'm also so glad to be done with the injections, hope this will be it for a while! Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you. And praying we both get double-figures!

Miraclebaby, my first time was really quick. I was matched and started the pill the next day (my cycle conveniently worked out that way). Pill scan just under 2 weeks later and started with short protocol a few days later. I think my dates are below. This time I was on the pill before they matched me so things worked out a bit differently. I think you need to be on the pill for at least 12 days tho (and no more than 42). Good luck with your weigh-in on Tues. Sounds like you are making great progress.

Xx


----------



## Akaroa

How is everyone doing? How did the egg collection go *Snow* and *Emjay2*? *Rags_83,* how are you getting on - have you started stimming yet?

Is anyone on this thread doing the Immune Protocol btw? I'm about to start Prednisolone and am already feeling like a walking medicine cabinet!

Ax


----------



## emjay02

Hi Akaroa

Had my EC on Monday. Only got 7 eggs and donated them all. I knew this was a possibility but am still gutted. Just waiting now to start again. Don't know when what that will be, I think probably after 2 periods? 7 months since our first app at the Lister and still nowhere close to a 2ww.

Don't know much about immune protocol. Sorry, wish I could be more helpful!

Snow, how did your EC go? And ET?

Rags, any news?

XX


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Omg Clinic just emailed a recipient has accepted me I have been matched!!! Pill is in the post which I should start in the next few days once af arrives how long from there do I get started??


----------



## Akaroa

Hi Emjay02, so sorry to hear about you having to donate all the eggs. I'm guessing you felt that splitting them was too much of a risk? Well, yes, I believe you actually only need one clear period, or is it two, I'm not sure? Anyway, I guess the only thing to think is that it'll give you longer to really get your body in tip top shape. I've really noticed the general difference in my whole health and energy levels since I gave up drinking, adopted green smoothies, healthy eating and swallowing a mountain of daily vitamins. I don't feel that in my previous cycles I had really prepared my body, so I'm hoping that all this investment will pay off this time.

Miraclebaby2015, HOW EXCITING! : ))) I'm guessing you'll be starting imminently

x


----------



## Caz242424

Hi miracle baby 2015 
And everyone else on this thread 😃
I was using this thread during my last egg share cycle Nov/ Dec 2014 ( sadly a BFN for me) BUT a BFP for recipient 😄
I have been staying away whilst waiting to be matched again ( imo the worst part of the process just not knowing how long) 

Anyway Miraclebaby maybe I can help you with your dates, I was matched 23/2, then on the pill from when I started my period until my first scan to check I can start meds which is mon 23/3.

I was sent a plan pretty quick with estimated dates for everything including egg collection 
Last cycle these dates were all correct 

Hopefully you should get your plan soon 

Emjay I'm so sorry about your egg collection, I hope you can get started soon and have a great cycle for yourself bringing you sucess 
Caz


----------



## emjay02

Thanks Akaroa. I didn't really have much of a choice, need a minimum of 8 eggs to share at LFC. So it was either donate them all or keep them all (and pay). Just felt it would be unfair to dissapoint the recipient at the last minute. And we didn't really have the money. I'm hoping it will be one period, I'll know when I contact them next week after AF. But I know i shouldn't rush either, need to make sure this cycle is the best it can be, I think it might be my last one. I've been pretty healthy and not drinking for a while now. But tell me more about these green smoothies... 

How are you getting on so far? Do you have any idea of dates for EC etc.?

Great news Miraclebaby!! I was on the pill for 12 days, then pill scan and started stimming a few days later. With a short protocol. They should send you your plan any day now. It is all going to go so quickly! Good luck!

Welcome back Caz. I think we cycled more-or-less at the same time last year. So sorry about your BFN. How do you feel about your recipient getting a BFP? Did you find out straight away. I didn't want to know, after my cycle failed, but asked when I was back in Feb. My recipient got a BFP but then miscarried. I felt really sad about it. Like we'd been through all of that only to come out dissapointed. I don't know when/if I will ask about this cycle's recipient. How long have you been waiting for a match? Did it take long last time? Hope things move swiftly for us both, and we'll have happy news in 2015!

Xx
mj


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Emjay, 

Thanks so much for your message, getting 7 must have been gutting I'm so sorry 😢

I thought we did cycle around the same time last time as well, it took me about 8 weeks to get matched for my bfn cycle. 
After I had the bfn consult I was told then my recipient had a BFP so I hope hers is progressing as it should. I felt really relieved, first that it worked for them and second that my eggs do still work. I horribly thought I might feel jealous or something but I didn't. 
During my bfn appointment though they said I could go straight away again to egg share, I got matched 5 weeks later. 
They said nothing about waiting two periods so I really really hope you can start again soon.


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi everyone,
Would like to join you guys on this thread, if you don't mind. This is my first post on an Internet forum EVER, exciting times. Have been following for a while as guest and wanted to say thanks for the posts, they've been really useful.
I'm egg sharing at Lister and am on day 4 of stimming. 
I can sympathise with all the ladies waiting for a match, I was certainly going nuts after a week (and it took 7 weeks in total)!
Question, have you're ovaries hurt right from the beginning of starting stims? I'm quite uncomfortable already, which I don't remember that early on last time. I read that I may need to drink more. The clinic upped my dose a little compared to last time, so maybe that's a factor...


----------



## Miraclebaby2015

Welcome Bluebell, I can't help much as on my last cycle I simply did not respond much so did not feel much of anything going on  

AFM, AF has arrived I shall start the Pill tomorrow and then contact clinic to let them know not sure how long it will be for things to start after that but feeling excited


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Miraclebaby and Bluebell 

Welcome Bluebell, my ovaries actually did, I did try drinking lots of water too.
I would give the clinic a call or email just to check in case they want
to blood test you earlier ?

I've got my baseline scan tomorrow excited to get going again. 

My last cycle I got my bfn at the end of December, I can empathise with everyone about the waiting. 
For me it's been a long 3 months wanting to get going again 

Caz


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Caz, thanks, that's reassuring. Hope your scan went well. 

Maybe I will call them or hang on another day and a half... I'm worried about overstimulation, probably a bit obsessive . Last time my belly was gurgling a lot after egg collection and I spend a few days in bed, so I can't imagine how it'll be with more eggs. I want to get lots of eggs for me and the recipient though, so hopefully the extra discomfort will pay off.

Miracle baby, the nurse said at my base line scan that they want people to be on the pill for at least 10 days and a maximum of 42. Hope it'll be on the shorter side for you.


----------



## Bluebell82

Looks like it's gone quiet on the Lister egg-sharing thread. Well, the good news from me is that I didn't get my much dreaded hyper stimulation , actually I'm feeling better than after my first egg-collection, really pleased with that.

Egg numbers were good, but unfortunately more than half were immature, which was a big shock, given the high maturity levels I got last time. With hindsight, change of stimulation drug and dose may not have been the best thing, but I am sure the clinic team tried their best to get more high quality eggs. Choosing the right drug is probably a bit of guess work, well at least when faced with patients like me .

Because of many eggs being unsuitable for fertilisation, we had to have a 2 day transfer today. Initially felt really gutted and angry, for us and the recipient, but then relieved that the two fertilised eggs we had yesterday were still growing today. I have now read all 2 day transfer success stories that Google spits out and am optimistic until proven otherwise. One of the two 2 cell embryos looked really nice, the other one okeish. 

Put the embryo photo that they gave us next to our family photos  , part of the family for at least 12 days. Hope the recipient also got something decent to transfer and pray   that despite set-backs, something will stick.


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Bluebell 
That's brilliant news that you had a transfer although sad about your eggs being immature 
There was no one on here so I went to the egg share online friends needed thread still under egg share, there is lots of lovely ladies on their too. 
I hope you have a calm 12 days xx


----------



## Caz242424

Bluebell 
That's brilliant news ! 
Congratulations on being pupo 😄😄😄😄😄

Sorry you didn't get as many mature eggs as you hoped 

I'm on day 4 of injections and moved over to the other thread on this section egg sharing online friends needed as it was so quiet on this thread. 
There are lovely ladies on there if you want to take your mind off your 2ww 

Good luck for a quick and successful two weeks 😃


----------



## Caz242424

Bluebell 
That's brilliant news ! 
Congratulations on being pupo 😄😄😄😄😄

Sorry you didn't get as many mature eggs as you hoped 

I'm on day 4 of injections and moved over to the other thread on this section egg sharing online friends needed as it was so quiet on this thread. 
There are lovely ladies on there if you want to take your mind off your 2ww 

Good luck for a quick and successful two weeks 😃


----------



## Blueflower

Our clinic is paired with the Lister so we have consultations, EC & ET there and the scans and blood tests at our clinic as we need PGS which ours doesn't do. Is it a good clinic? From what I've read it seems a bit more sophisticated than ours, private rooms etc!


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Blueflower,
If I read correctly, you will have EC and ET at Lister. This part is really excellent at Lister, private room, they give you a nice meal afterwards and everyone is very friendly from start to finish.
We've stumbled on some issue with egg-splitting and matching at the Lister recently, but these only affect egg-sharers.


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi,

I thought I'll update a bit regarding the egg-splitting issue which my last post mentioned. I was an egg-sharing donor at the Lister clinic in April and had a lot of immature eggs in my batch. Through contact with my egg-sharing recipient via fertility friends, I found out that we had all of the immature eggs.

So. What are the odds? Maths tells us that the chances of us getting 4 red balls (immature eggs) and 3 blue balls (mature eggs) from a box we can't see into (my lovely ovaries) filled with 13 balls (containing 4 red balls and 9 blue balls) is 5%. So low but not impossible. I now know that the embryologists don't strip away the cumulus cells surrounding the eggs for IVF fertilisation and therfore cannot see easily which eggs are mature (only the next day). So I'm considering the fact that we received 4 immature eggs as bad luck now and not anything the the clinic has done intentionally. 

Knowing this, I may have opted for ICSI fertilization, as during ICSI, the cumulus cells are taken away and so the embryologists can clearly see which eggs are mature. I hope that if they noticed great discrepancy, they would do a more even split before injecting. It certainly seems like a sensible policy to have.

xxx


----------



## Giraffe83

Hi Blueflower,

I am an egg sharer at the Lister. I had my ET there today.  I cannot fault the care and service I have received at the Lister. Like Bluebell I enjoyed a lovely meal after my EC and the private room was great.  I have always felt well cared for.  ET is in main fertility bit and was carried out by the same consultant that did my egg collection.  

Bluebell, I am sorry you only kept the immature eggs from your share.  It has always been something that has crossed my mind in terms of how they split them and do they already have an idea of the quality. I shared 17 eggs and of my nine, five fertilised and I had two beauties transferred today.  Also, amazing that you met your recipient on here! Amazing! Would love an update on how you are getting on.

Wishing you both lots of luck... Xx


----------



## Bluebell82

Hi Giraffe,

Congratulations to being PUPO (pregnant unless proven otherwise ). Two blasts sounds lovely and your chances are good that you'll have a positive pregnancy test in less than two weeks.

As you can see from my signature, we've decided to not egg-share again. I guess the unlucky egg-split together with the negative results for us and the recipient highlighted that we need every single egg that my ovaries can produce for ourselves. Otherwise I loved the idea of helping ourselves and someone else at the same time. 

Going now for a clinic that has success rates exceeding those that Lister has (they don't have an egg-sharing program) and specialises in cases with implantation failure. Even the Lister said we should look at implantation issues now, normally they wait for three failed rounds of IVF, but there's just nothing else wrong with us apart from our blastocysts developing a tad slowly (people do get pregnant from day six Blastocysts), so why haven't we had any success naturally for several years If we do need the immune treatment, we need as many eggs as possible to make the extra cost worthwhile.

The new clinic do have high twin rates because they always put two embryos back, which will contribute to their increased pregnancy rate, but at this point I don't care, and our embryo quality was not perfect in both rounds, so I believe our chances of getting twins from two embryos is lower than average. We've got the appointment booked for early July.

Lots of luck for 2ww wait and if you need any support during the time, Why not post on the egg-sharing friends thread and the lovely egg-sharing ladies will be there for you.


----------

